# Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak



## ulberty (26 November 2009)

_Hinweis der Administration: Zum Thema nachbarschaft24 / Muss ich die Rechnung bezahlen? Was hat es mit den Urteilen auf sich? Muss ich Angst vor dem Anwalt haben? Was soll ich tun? halten wir einschlägige Informationen bereit. Bitte diese erst lesen, dann schreiben:

nachbarschaft24: Was muss ich tun, wenn ich einen Anwalts-Brief bekommen habe?

Ich bin in einer Abofalle im Internet gelandet. Was muss ich jetzt wissen?

Was dürfen Inkassobüros und Inkasso-Anwälte? Was dürfen sie nicht?

Die wichtigsten Tipps für Opfer
_
***

Un heute schreibt meinem Sohnemann eine Anwaltskanzlei F. M.  [ edit] , aus Potsdam, er vertrete die Netsolutions FZE als Betreiber der+ "nachbarschaft24.net" und fordert insgesamt 172,80.... Gleichzeitig verweist er auf eibne Musterklage vor dem Amtsgericht Charlottenburg, welche die Forderungen der nachbarschaft 24de für rechtens erklärt. Kennt einer diese dubiose Anwaltskanzlei?


----------



## webwatcher (26 November 2009)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



ulberty schrieb:


> Un heute schreibt meinem Sohnemann eine Anwaltskanzlei F. M.  [ edit] , aus Potsdam, er vertrete die Netsolutions FZE als Betreiber der+ "nachbarschaft24.net" und fordert insgesamt 172,80.... Gleichzeitig verweist er auf eibne Musterklage vor dem Amtsgericht Charlottenburg, welche die Forderungen der nachbarschaft 24de für rechtens erklärt. Kennt einer diese dubiose Anwaltskanzlei?


siehe:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...-bekommen-nachbarschaft24-162.html#post297679


----------



## jobe007 (26 November 2009)

*Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

Hallo,

nun habe auch ich Post von einem Anwalt aus Potsdamm bekommen. 

Seltsamerweise hat nun ein Gericht in Wiesbaden dieser Netsolution Bande RECHT gegeben !!!

siehe hier...

http://www.online-artikel.de/articl...tliche-worte-zur-zahlungspflicht-32011-1.html

Wird jetzt alles von vorne aufgerollt ? 

Schon toll in unserem Deutschen Staate, geht man einfach zu einem anderen Gericht und bekommt recht 

Wie soll man sich verhalten ?

2007 Stand übrigens definitiv nichts von 9 € Monatsgebühr auf der Webseite... das haben die auch erst nachträglich reingebracht...

Solche [ edit] , mit so was kann man Geld verdienen...HAMMER


----------



## webwatcher (26 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

das Thema ist erschöpfend behandelt. 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...-bekommen-nachbarschaft24-162.html#post297679


----------



## y00gi (26 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

[noparse]http://www.abzocknews.de/2009/11/26/hasimaus-rechtsanwalt-frank-michalak-ubernimmt-forderungseinzug-fur-nachbarschaft24-net/[/noparse]

hier könnt ihr alle neuen Fakten lesen, und einen Youtube Clip zum Anwalt gibt es auch


----------



## dvill (26 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

Es gibt keine neuen Fakten. Es gibt nur die Vermüllung in Pressemeldungen, Foren oder Blogs mit Nebelkerzen und anderem Schwachsinn.

Nur weil der Mahndrohmüll anders unterschrieben wird, ändert sich nichts.


----------



## pittigrill (26 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

wollen wir uns nicht vielleicht alle zusammenschließen und  gegen RA [ edit]  vorgehen, gegen Frau Katja Günther hat die Klage auch erfolg.siehe

Internet-Abzocke: 1000 Strafanzeigen gegen Münchner Anwältin - Stadtsparkasse erwirkte jetzt per Urteil, ihr Konto zu schließen - München - Aktuelles - tz-online.de
http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/...tin-zu-Schadensersatz-verurteilt-4740191.html

Mal sehen wie er dann guckt?


----------



## jupp11 (26 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*



pittigrill schrieb:


> wollen wir uns nicht vielleicht alle zusammenschließen und  gegen RA [ edit]  vorgehen, gegen Frau Katja Günther hat die Klage auch erfolg.siehe


Offensichtlich hast du nicht verstanden, was im Prozess verhandelt wurde. 

Um zu klagen, müßtest du geschädigt sein, also geblecht haben.
Wenn du das willst:  nur zu 

Ansonsten: es gibt keine  Sammelklage >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## pittigrill (26 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

hast recht, ich hab noch nicht bezahlt, schade, hätte mich gefreut dem einen rein zuwürgen

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 17:43:29 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 17:41:11 ----------

ich weis, dass es keine Sammelklage gibt, aber überleg dir mal, wie nett es wäre wenn er sich plötzlich mit 1000 Klagen beschäftigen müßte


----------



## dvill (26 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

Habt Ihr alle nichts zu tun?

Es gibt keine neuen Informationen. Es gibt Wiederholungen abgedroschener Mahndrohschreiben und parallel eine breit angelegte Desinformationswelle, die Foren, Blogs und Nachrichtenseiten betrifft. Das sagt doch alles.


----------



## skylinez (26 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wurde heute auch angeschrieben wie so viele von euch,

habe bis jezt nichts gezahlt und vom H.[ edit]  nen brief bekommen hauptforderung172,15EU bei nichtzahlung wird er unverzüglich gerichtlich durchsetzen.Ich glaube da müsste er die forderungen gerichtlich an hunderte tausende durchsetzen....
Weiss nicht so recht was ich machen soll.....mich mal dort melden oder nicht...??????????
Bei allen Urteilen von Gerichten stehts ja fest "Amtsgericht Brilon Urteil vom 27.01.09 steht eigentlich auf gut deutsch fest Das man damit einverstanden war zu bezahlen"dennoch habe ich versucht kontakt mit n24 aufzunehmen....ohne erfolg.....es gibt keinen ansprechpartner im servicecenter.

Was soll ich nur tun, ich glaube nen Anwalt einschalten wäre jetzt richtig!

lg


----------



## BatmanF1 (26 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

Ein Schreiben an die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft und Anwaltskammer wäre vielleicht sinnvoller. Das werde ich jedenfalls machen. Da die Rechtslage sowas von eindeutig ist werde ich keinen Anwalt einschalten. Dann verdient der ja schließlich auch noch mit.


----------



## jupp11 (26 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*



skylinez schrieb:


> Was soll ich nur tun,


Wie wäre es mit lesen?


BatmanF1 schrieb:


> Ein Schreiben an die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft und Anwaltskammer wäre vielleicht sinnvoller.


Die interessiert das nicht die  Bohne


----------



## Vanillekeks (26 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

Hallo Leute,
leider habe ich auch einen Brief von diesem Anwalt aus Potsdam bekommen. Ich dachte die Sache wäre schon längst gegessen, weil man schon lange nix mehr von denen gehört hat. Also ich werde dieser Forderung nicht nachkommen. Ich werde diesen Brief zu meinen Akten legen und falls es doch mal ans eingemachte geht auch Gerichtlich wehren.
Also Leute, bleibt standhaft.
Gruß Vanillekeks


----------



## Niclas (26 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*



Vanillekeks schrieb:


> und falls es doch mal ans eingemachte geht auch Gerichtlich wehren.


Spiel im Lotto. Der Jackpot ist wahrscheinlicher, als dass es dazu kommt


----------



## skylinez (26 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

Ja verstehe schon..

alles was ich aus dem Brief entnehmen kann, ist die Adresse von dem Anwalt [ edit} , ihn kann ich anschreiben.....
Fakt ist ja......
Habe keine zugangsdaten seit sehr langer zeit für n24  und habe auf keine rechnung reagiert.

und der anwalt droht mit einer gerichtlichen Forderung unverzüglich....Das haben glaub ich tausend betroffene auch so auf dem brief.
Mir ist klar das da gerichtlich in Berlin ein klares Urteil festgelegt wurde.

Also kaann mich nur bei dem anwalt dort melden....

gruss


----------



## Martin Fitting (26 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

Ich halte es als besonders infam, dass beim googeln auf nachb. 24 als erste verschieden sites gelistet werden, u.a. rotglut, die förmlich empfehlen, zu zahlen. Meist schreibt ein [ edit]  oder ein Araber ([ edit]  oder so ähnlich). Ist das ein neues Spiel?
Weiter sind in den neuerlichen Briefen mein Bild (wie bei zu schnell gefahren) plus meine ip plus meine paar einloggversuche angegeben. 
Ich bin doch, nach 2 Jahren abwarten, irritiert. Ich glaube, es geht jetzt vielen so. Ich bin froh, dass des dieses Forum gibt.


----------



## Niclas (26 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

Wieso  versucht ihr es nicht einfach mal mit lesen. Es ist alles  bereits vor. und durchgekaut 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...-bekommen-nachbarschaft24-162.html#post297679

Warum kommt mir bloß die Vermutung, dass hier von einigen  bewußt versucht wird Unsicherheit zu erzeugen?


----------



## skylinez (26 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*



Vanillekeks schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> leider habe ich auch einen Brief von diesem Anwalt aus Potsdam bekommen. Ich dachte die Sache wäre schon längst gegessen, weil man schon lange nix mehr von denen gehört hat. Also ich werde dieser Forderung nicht nachkommen. Ich werde diesen Brief zu meinen Akten legen und falls es doch mal ans eingemachte geht auch Gerichtlich wehren.
> Also Leute, bleibt standhaft.
> Gruß Vanillekeks



Hallo Vanillekeks,

habe auch den brief erhalten, bei dir steht bestimmt das selbe drin ausser namen ip und vlt kosten...und das die forderung unverzüglich gerichtlich durchgeführt wird bei nichtzahlung.....Ich frag mich aber von welchem Gericht mit welchem grund dies durchgesetzt wird.......mhh


----------



## skylinez (26 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

Macht euch bitte nicht so viele Gedanken von dem Liebesbrief von herrn M.,bleibt mit gespitzten Ohren hörig auf neues in diesem Sachverhalt.

:wall: nen schönen Gruss nach Dubai Klatsch

Wünsche allen einen schönen Abend


----------



## webwatcher (26 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

nachbarschaft24.net klagt - oder was? - Augsblog - Augsburger Allgemeine Community


> nachbarschaft24.net klagt - oder was?
> Nachbarschaft24.net sorgt für Wirbel. Wieder einmal. Berichtet wird von Klagen gegen Opfer und von Mahnbescheiden. Was ist dran an der Sache?


----------



## Horst Sch. (27 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

Ich habe gestern auch Post von diesem Anwalt bekommen. Ich habe damals nur auf die E-mail geklickt und nachdem dort meine ganzen daten schon in den Feldern standen auf `starten`geklickt. Mehr nicht. Ich habe alles andere auch schon bekommen an Post. Ich habe damals via Einschreiben mit Rückantwort in die Schweiz meinen Widerspruch geschickt, natürlich auch per E-mail, kamm leider immer nur zurück `nicht zustellbar`.
In dem Anwaltschreiben werde ich auch darauf hingewiesen, ich zitiere: _"Nach meinen Informationen ist Ihre Vereinbarung nicht gekündigt, wodurch sich die Mindestlaufzeit von 2 Jahren automatisch verlängern und die Forderung damit weiter erhöhen wird."_
Soll ich da jetzt nochmal kündigen oder wiedersprechen per E-Mail???

Für eine Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## webwatcher (27 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*



Horst Sch. schrieb:


> "Nach meinen Informationen ist Ihre Vereinbarung nicht gekündigt, wodurch sich die Mindestlaufzeit von 2 Jahren automatisch verlängern und die Forderung damit weiter erhöhen wird."[/I]
> Soll ich da jetzt nochmal kündigen oder wiedersprechen per E-Mail???



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Nach unseren Erfahrungen  ist die gesamte Schreibselei überflüssig


----------



## darkangelfrank (27 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

ich habe heute brief bekommen von diesen Rechtsanwalt M. aus Potsdam ich soll 130,52 euro als vergleich bezahlen damit der vertrag sich auflöst.  bezahlen in 2 raten bin ratlos verzweifelt ich überlege zahl ich es oder nicht ? weil damals als ich da was überwiesen hab da den betrag da exestierte die Kontonummer die von denen angeben wurde gar nicht. ich denk mal das alles berug ist werd mich trotz allem mal an verbraucherzentrale wenden . lg


----------



## webwatcher (27 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

Wie wäre es wenn du dich erstmal beruhigst und  die Infos in den *drei!*  Threads liest. 
Du bist wahrhaftig  nicht der erste, der damit kommt.
Tibetanische Gebetsmühlen sind aufregender.


----------



## psprofi (27 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

Hallo,

Zuerst ich bin auch betroffener und habe heute auch das schreiben bekommen.

Ich habe nur angst vor einem Blatt wo es heißt:



> Es ist nachweisbar und über Internet Archive: Wayback Machine nachvollziehbar, das diese Kostenpflichtige Internetseite seit ihrer Veröffentlichung durch das Einstellen in das Internet am *.10.2007 in keinen wesentlichen Punkten verändert wurde. Insbesondere ist seit diesem Zeitpunkt die Höhe des monatlichen Entgeltes, mittlerweile durch unabhängige Richter von diversen Amtsgerichten überprüft und festgestellt, deutlich erkennbar.



Dann noch ein Satz, das ich mich am *.10.2007 angemeldet habe(was stimmt) und das die Kosten zu dem Zeitpunkt ohne zu scrollen deutlich lesbar währen.

Zudem werde ich über folgende "Rechtssprechungen" aufgeklärt.

Amtsgericht Borna Gechäftszeichen 4 C 0766/08 Datum: 04.09.08
Amtsgericht Mettmann Gechäftszeichen 25 C 254/08 Datum: 22.10.08
Amtsgericht Brilion Gechäftszeichen 8 C 338/08 Datum: 27.09.09

und einem Urteil vom Amtsgericht Charlottenburg Aktenzeichen 231C166/08 vom 26.09.2008 auf einer DIN-A 4 Seite.

Ich weiß nicht wie ich mich verhalten soll.


Ich entschuldige mich auch für diesen Beitrag. Ich weiß es gibt genügend Themen. Und wenn etwas falsch ist, sagt es mir bitte.



MfG
psprofi


----------



## Trohjahn (27 November 2009)

*nachbarschaft24.net | AGB gesucht !!! BITTE HELFEN*

Hallo,
da ja der Main Thread zu ist mache ich mal ein neues TOPIC...

Und zwar suche ich die AGB von denen, ich will die Datenschutzklauseln mir mal von den nochmals durchlesen !

Denn wenn es vorhanden ist das Daten nicht an Dritte weitergegeben werden,
könnten wir eine Sammelanzeige machen.


Denn es wurden unsere Daten, wie Adresse, IP, Fotos und sonstiges an den TNTBriefdienst übermittelt, damit diese den Massenpostversand durchführen können !


Denn wenn es so ist, denn haben die gegen Datenschutzbestimmungen verstossen, und somit wäre ja der RA als Bevollmächtiger der Angeklagte,
weil dieser es sicherlich auch veranlasst hat !


ALSO BITTE ALLE MAL SCHAUEN OB WER VIELLEICHT EINE PDF IM TEMP ORDNER HAT ODER IRGENDWAS VON DAMALS !

diese PDF hatte meist ein ****NB.pdf am ende... 

ich habe eine Version jedoch die hat 8 leere Seiten.

Bitte schaut, und lasst uns vielleicht gemeinsam was gegen diese Abzogger unternehmen !


----------



## liebestaube69 (27 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*



ulberty schrieb:


> Un heute schreibt meinem Sohnemann eine Anwaltskanzlei F. M. [ edit] , aus Potsdam, er vertrete die Netsolutions FZE als Betreiber der+ "nachbarschaft24.net" und fordert insgesamt 172,80.... Gleichzeitig verweist er auf eibne Musterklage vor dem Amtsgericht Charlottenburg, welche die Forderungen der nachbarschaft 24de für rechtens erklärt. Kennt einer diese dubiose Anwaltskanzlei?


 

hi ihr da
ich hab heute auch ein schreiben von denen bekommen
und ich lag hier unterm tisch
es heisst  auchtung ich zitiere

dies insbesondere,da Sie bereits eine Zahlung am 14.05.2008 auf die vertragliche Vereinbarung geleistet haben 

STIMMT NICHT
ich habe niemals da was eingezahlt die denken auch man hat alzheimer und kann sich nach einem jahr nicht mehr daran erinnern ob man nun gezahlt hat oder nicht aber ich hab gleich kontakt zu meinem anwalt aufgenommen hab ein einspruchsschreiben geschickt und nichts und null bezahlt
das ist das letzte was die da tun


----------



## psprofi (27 November 2009)

*AW: nachbarschaft24.net | AGB gesucht !!! BITTE HELFEN*

Hallo, ich habe nur diese seite gefunden.
Nachbarschaft24 Allgemeine Geschftsbedingungen der netsolution FZE

Da steht drin:


> 6.2 Der Anbieter ist berechtigt, Inhalte zu speichern und an Dritte weiterzugeben, soweit dies gesetzlich vorgeschrieben oder nach pflichtgemäßem Ermessen notwendig und rechtlich zulässig ist. So zum Beispiel um entweder etwa gesetzliche Bestimmungen oder richterliche oder behördliche Anordnungen zu erfüllen, diese AGB durchzusetzen, auf die Geltendmachung einer Rechtsverletzung durch Dritte zu reagieren oder die Rechte, das Eigentum oder die persönliche Sicherheit des Anbieters, seiner Nutzer oder der Öffentlichkeit zu wahren.


----------



## wahlhesse (27 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

Nunja, das Projekt wurde weiterverkauft, inklusive der zivilrechtlich ungültigen "Verträge". Und da der neue Eigentümer sicherlich einiges dafür bezahlt hat, möchte er nun natürlich so viel Profit wie möglich durch seine anwaltlichen Mahnblähdrohschreiben "erwirtschaften". Dabei ist ihm jedes Mittel recht.

Für den verblüfften Betroffenen ändert sich jedoch nichts. Die Geldbörse bleibt zu. Und ausserdem, warum sollte man sich überhaupt Gedanken machen? Beweispflichtig ist der Anbieter. Und dieser kann nun mal auch gar nichts rechtsgültig beweisen.

Und so versucht er es eben mit pseudojuristischen Märchen. Sämtliche Urteile sind entweder aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen oder sie wurden trickreich durch Freundschaftsdienste oder Dummheit erreicht.

Also, cool bleiben

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## liebestaube69 (27 November 2009)

*AW: nachbarschaft24.net | AGB gesucht !!! BITTE HELFEN*



psprofi schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe nur diese seite gefunden.
> Nachbarschaft24 Allgemeine Geschftsbedingungen der netsolution FZE
> 
> Da steht drin:


 

guck mal hier 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69eRFKiPJl0"]YouTube- Internet-Abzocke und Inkasso-Angstmache - WDR-Markt Ã¼ber die Inkassofirmen Collector und DIS[/ame]


----------



## Trohjahn (27 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

@psrocki

danke für die Info... schade damit hat sich das aufeghoben...


----------



## liebestaube69 (27 November 2009)

*AW: nachbarschaft24.net | AGB gesucht !!! BITTE HELFEN*



liebestaube69 schrieb:


> guck mal hier
> YouTube- Internet-Abzocke und Inkasso-Angstmache - WDR-Markt Ã¼ber die Inkassofirmen Collector und DIS


 

hab noch eins gefunden das dürfte alle interessieren
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQ14VribdiI"]YouTube- C't Magazin - Ãœber Nachbarschaft24.net und Nachbarschaftspost.com[/ame]

WICHTIG SCHAUT MAL REIN


----------



## Teleton (27 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*



> Ich habe nur angst vor einem Blatt wo es heißt:
> 
> Zitat von :
> Es ist nachweisbar und über Internet Archive: Wayback Machine nachvollziehbar, das diese Kostenpflichtige Internetseite seit ihrer Veröffentlichung durch das Einstellen in das Internet am *.10.2007 in keinen wesentlichen Punkten verändert wurde. Insbesondere ist seit diesem Zeitpunkt die Höhe des monatlichen Entgeltes, mittlerweile durch unabhängige Richter von diversen Amtsgerichten überprüft und festgestellt, deutlich erkennbar.


Das ist natürlich sehr spitzfindig. Die Steuerung ob der Betroffene den Preis fett gesehen hat und eine angebliche Nachricht angezeigt wurde lief über Parameter. Kaum ein Besteller wird die Seite in der heutigen Form gesehen haben.

Und in den Versäumnis- und Anerkenntnisurteilen sowie den Urteilen im vereinfachten Verfahren nach §495a ZPO wurde nichts überprüft.
Was ich im Gerichtsverfahren nicht bestreite gilt als zugestanden.
Wenn der Kläger also behauptet: "Es wurde ein Vertrag geschlossen und gemäß den Abreden ordnungsgemäss 54,- € abgerechnet" *muss* das Gericht das als wahr und zutreffend behandeln, wenn der Beklagte sich nicht verteidigt. Das Gericht *kann* dann -selbst bei Kenntnis von der Methode-gar nicht anders entscheiden, weil ja der gesamte Klagevortrag als zugestanden gilt. Schweigen im gerichtlichen Verfahren ist genauso als ob man sagen würde "Jawohl liebes Gericht, das stimmt alles was der Kläger sagt". Von alleine kann der Richter dagegen gar nichts prüfen er muss sich an das halten was ihm die Parteien an Sachverhalt beibringen.


----------



## webwatcher (27 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*



Teleton schrieb:


> Die Steuerung ob der Betroffene den Preis fett gesehen hat und eine angebliche Nachricht angezeigt wurde lief über Parameter. Kaum ein Besteller wird die Seite in der heutigen Form gesehen haben.


vermutlich niemand. Roßtäuschertricks gehören nun mal zum Nutzlosgeschäft

*>> * http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## liebestaube69 (27 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

also mein rechtsanwalt damals sagte nicht reagieren nur in widerspruch gehen dann hören die auf
taten die auch bis heute
pfff
werd aber meinen anwalt nochmal anrufen wenn er wieder in der kanzlei ist im mom ist er leider krank
aber dann weiss ich mehr
ich werde auf jeden fall nichts bezahlen soviel steht fest


----------



## jupp11 (27 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*



liebestaube69 schrieb:


> ich werde auf jeden fall nichts bezahlen soviel steht fest


Kluge Entscheidung. Kauf dir  vom eingesparten Geld was Schönes zu Weihnachten


----------



## liebestaube69 (27 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

hallo jupp :-D

jappi das werde ich denk ich machen
die wollen an die 300 euronen ja spinnen die denn  
lach 
nee ich lass mich so leicht nicht übern tisch ziehen nicht von solchen schmarotzern gg*
im schreiben  vom anwalt iss sogar ne telefon nummer 0900 wohlweislich angegeben schöne teure nummer
gruss an dich und alle anderen betroffenen


----------



## kirschi (27 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

Hallo zusammen,

so jetzt ist es wieder so weit, Post ist da ! und diesmal vom Anwalt.
Der letzt Brief der Inkasso liegt knapp 1 Jahr zurück. 
Die jetztige Forderung 173,08 euro.Auf der Rückseite der Forderung 
ist ein Auszug eines rechtskräftigen Urteils aus Charlottenburg.
Zudem ein Einzahlungsbeleg. :-/

Ich zahle naürlich nicht, aber meine Laune ist im Keller.

Gruß


----------



## jupp11 (27 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*



kirschi schrieb:


> ist ein Auszug eines rechtskräftigen Urteils aus Charlottenburg


Das völliger Nonsens ist


kirschi schrieb:


> Ich zahle naürlich nicht


gut 


kirschi schrieb:


> aber meine Laune ist im Keller.


aber nicht doch Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.


----------



## liebestaube69 (27 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

kirschi mach dir nix drauss auf meinem anwaltsschreiben ist sogar ein bild von mir drauf was aber klar ist denn erst kam ja bild hochladen und nachher erst die seite mit mit den angeblichen kosten per  email  das ich nicht lache

lass dich von sonem kakk nicht runterziehen das ist es nicht wert


----------



## kirschi (27 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

Hallo nochmal,

ach herjje gleich mit Bild ? das sind solche [.......] .....ahhh
Zuminderst das habe ich nicht hochgeladen 

aber das spielt auch keine Rolle mehr.

Was ich trotzdem noch nachholen werde, ist das ich diesen Musterbrief
faxe , damit ich was in der Hand hab. Obs was bringt bezweifle ich aber
Schaden kanns auch ned.  oder? 

merci für den link und den Zuspruch


----------



## liebestaube69 (27 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

hm gute frage obs was bringt weiss man nie 
zumal wo ja der brief von diesem anwalt wohl vorliegt 
aber versuchs mal ichhabs damals auch gemacht aber siehste ja genutzt hat das auch nicht  warum? weil die fresch sind
ich reagier da einfach nicht drauf und werde nächste woche meinen anwalt fragen oder meine rechtschutzversicherung einschalten mal sehen ob das dann fruchtet

hey nichts zu danken dafür sind wir doch da:roll::smile:


----------



## jupp11 (27 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*



kirschi schrieb:


> Was ich trotzdem noch nachholen werde, ist das ich diesen Musterbrief
> faxe , damit ich was in der Hand hab.


Wozu? Noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen, der den Mahnmüll unbeantwortet in die Tonne getreten hat 


kirschi schrieb:


> . Obs was bringt bezweifle ich aber


Das stimmt 


kirschi schrieb:


> . Schaden kanns auch ned.  oder?


Wenn es dir gefühlsmäßig hilft, dann  mach es. Ansonsten siehe oben


----------



## Audifeeling (27 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

Hallo zusammen,
ich benötige auch Rat wegen diesen [ edit] ...

Ich habe heute auch das Schreiben vom Anwalt{ edit]  bekommen und mit einer Forderung in Höhe von 111,98 €.

In dem Schreiben wird mir eine Aktivität (Matchings???) am 04.11.2007, 27.11.2007 und am 11.01.2008 unterstellt. Auch ist mit meiner IP eine Anmeldung am 22.10.2007 erfolgt.

Auf die Rechnungsforderung im November 2007 antwortet ich:



> "Hallo zusammen,
> hiermit möchte ich mich über Ihren Dienst beschweren!
> Es kann doch nicht wahr sein, dass ich auf einmal so eine email bekomme, wovn ich nichts weiß
> Ich bitte sie meine Daten zu löschen, da ich sonst die Sache meiner Rechtsberatung übergeben werde!!!!
> Ich bin weder auf Ihrer Seite gewesen noch habe ich Ihren Dienst genutzt!!!!"


 
Dann bekam ich irgendwann von einem Inkassobüro Post.
Dies schien seriös zu sein und nach einigem Schriftwechsel und der vorhandenen IP antwortete ich Folgendes und zahlte den offenen Betrag samt Kosten 94,03 € (ich weiß, dass war ein RIESEN Fehler):



> "Hallo,
> ich kann mir vorstellen, dass meine Exfreundin dies von meinem Laptop aus gemacht hatte.
> Beweisen kann ich es jedoch leider nicht!
> Daher denke ich eine Anzeige gegen unbekannt auch nicht wikungsvoll, da am Ende meine IP herauskommen wird.
> ...


 
In dem neuen Schreiben vom Anwalt [ edit]  steht jetzt auch fett gedruckt:


> Dies insbesondere, da Sie bereits eine Zahlung am 25.02.2008 auf die vertragliche Vereinbarung geleistet haben.


Netterweise wird mir jetzt auch ein Vergleich angeboten. 133,28 € (statt 24 Monate x 9 plus Kosten) der und das Verfahren sowie meine Daten werden gelöscht.

Wie soll ich reagieren???

Es steht auch weiterhin drin:


> Beachten Sie, dass ich in einem möglichen Klageverfahren gegen Sie vorbringen würde, das durch die geleistete Teilzahlung die Gesamtforderung bereits anerkannt wurde (§212 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 BGB, ständige Rechtssprechung: BGH, Urteil vom 22.07.2004... usw.)


 
Ich bin wieder etwas verunsichert! Gibt es auch andere Mitmenschen, die so dumm wie ich waren und einen Teil aufgrund dieser Schreiben geleistet hatten und jetzt auch wieder penetriert werden???

Vielen Dank für Eure Meinungen und Mithilfe!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jupp11 (27 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

Ein Frage:  hast du auch nur ein einziges anderes Posting außer der Threadüberschrift gelesen, bevor du hier dein me-too Posting geschrieben  hast? 

Alles, was du fragst, ist schon im Thread beantwortet worden


----------



## Audifeeling (27 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

sorry, ich konnte nirgends einen Eintrag zu einem Deppen wie mir finden, der auch gezahlt hatte und jetzt Post bekommt...

Wennich nicht gezahlt hätte würde mir da auch keine Sorgen bereiten


----------



## webwatcher (27 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*



Audifeeling schrieb:


> Gibt es auch andere Mitmenschen, die so dumm wie ich waren und einen Teil aufgrund dieser Schreiben geleistet hatten und jetzt auch wieder penetriert werden???


Natürlich gibt es das. Deswegen gibt es auch  hier 
 einen Grundsatzthread zu dieser Frage, weil sie so oft gestellt wird:  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## Hilfe!!! (27 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

halli hallo leute

auch ich habe dieses wunderbare schreiben von herrn  [ edit] bekomm.erhlich gesagt wurde mir da auch bissl anders ums herz.aber ich werd das auch mal mein anwalt prüfen lassen.

mir is übrigens noch was aufgefallen!!!
Achtung! 

ich hab mal ne e-mail bekomm mit der überschrift zahlungserinnerung!
das lustige is folgender satz:Sie erhalten, weil Sie sich am 02.12.2007 auf der Website *deine-nachbarn24.net* angemeldet haben.
????

wieso auf einmal die seite ich denk es war nbs24 sind die doof?
ich fall doch darauf ni rein:wall:


----------



## Coasterfan78 (27 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

Hallo,

auch ich habe heute diesen Brief bekommen...
Sogar mit Foto von mir...

Ich bin mal gespannt was dein Anwalt sagt...

Werde am Montag den Verbraucherschutz aufsuchen...

Auch ich habe übrigens eine Einmalzahlung von 54 Euro bezahlt. Damals hab ich denen geschrieben, dass ich für den Frieden 54 Euro zahle und damit das Thema für mich erledigt ist und ich keine weiteren Zahlungen tätigen werde.
Jetzt dieser Brief...

Die Frage ist, ob man Ruhe hat, wenn man diese Ausgleichszahlung leistet?!

Viele Grüße

Coasterfan78


----------



## webwatcher (27 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*



Coasterfan78 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob man Ruhe hat, wenn man diese Ausgleichszahlung leistet?!



In der Regel nicht. Warum sollte man sich damit zufrieden geben, wenn es so gut geklappt hat? 

Für den Fall dass weiter Forderungen kommen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html



Audifeeling schrieb:


> Auch ist mit meiner IP *eine Anmeldung am 22.10.2007 erfolgt.*


 Die ersten  Berichte beginnen  hier am  * 09.10.2007*
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...-com-nachbarschaft24-net-meinnachbar-net.html

PS: Woher weißt du das es tatsächlich deine IP war?


----------



## Hilfe!!! (28 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

das komische is ja das in dem brief steht wenn sie 172,07 euro zahlen können sie nbs24 weiterhin nutzen.der vertrag geht aber nur 24 monate und die sind bei mir seit februar abgelaufen also müsste ja mein profil gelöscht sein?!

nur ich hab en bissl bedenken weil es doch einige urteile für diesen [...] gibt.ni das ich dann voll in der [...] stehe.:-?

_[Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## dvill (28 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

Früher war alles besser.

Ein Reisender im dunkelen Wald konnte Wegelagerern in die Hände fallen. Dann ging es um Geld oder Leben. Nach dem Überfall war dann aber auch wieder Ruhe.

Surfer auf virtuellen Reisewegen bekommen nach dem Überfall jahrelang Aufforderungen zur Geldübergabe, die nur durch erpresserische und nötigende Drohschreiben erwirkt werden kann. Ein quälender Prozess über Jahre.

Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## bernhard (28 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

Überflüssige Plauderei abgetrennt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plau...ereien-zu-nachbarschaft24-net.html#post298071

Also Leute, nachdenken.

Wenn es was Neues gäbe, würde es hier stehen. Ein neuer Aufguss alten Schwachsinns sind keine neuen Informationen.

Wenn es reale Durchsetzungsmöglichkeiten fragwürdiger Forderungen gäbe, würden die Forderungssteller diesen beschreiten.

Das Geplapper über "hätte, könnte, würde" zeigt nur die Ratlosigkeit. Alles Wichtige steht hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...gen-sollen-neues-geld-bringen.html#post298001


----------



## skylinez (28 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

nach der ersten mahnung hab ich schon gedacht das das nur ne abzocke ist....und seltsame weise wird von herrn M.ausP. behauptet das die Seite n24 nicht geändert wurde, DOCH die versteckten kosten sind jetzt fettgedruckt....
naja

^^pfusch


----------



## dvill (28 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

Die "gewerbeüblichen" Rosstäuschertricks dieser Banden sind erschöpfend durchdiskutiert, z.B. unter

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...-bekommen-nachbarschaft24-139.html#post261421

Betroffene müssen sich die Gedanken nicht machen. Wer Ansprüche erhebt, ist voll beweispflichtig. Die müssen vor Gericht etwas vorlegen, was nachprüfbar ist. Bisher konnten die es nicht. Was soll sich daran zukünftig rückwirkend ändern?


----------



## webwatcher (28 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*



skylinez schrieb:


> DOCH die versteckten kosten sind jetzt fettgedruckt....


>>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

Merke: Webseiten sind nicht in Granit  gemeißelt.


----------



## dvill (28 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

Für die ganz Ängstlichen: http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet.pdf


> Nachbarschaft24
> Den Besuchern der Seite wird die Möglichkeit geboten, Kontakte in Ihrer Umgebung bzw. Nachbarschaft herzustellen. Durch die Anmeldung zu diesem Dienst erhält der Verbraucher laut Angebot eine Mitgliedschaft von 24 Monaten zu einem Entgelt von 9 Euro pro Monat bei einer Laufzeit von zwei Jahren. Die Preisangabe auf der Startseite selbst ist dem Angebot und dessen Beschreibung weder eindeutig räumlich zugeordnet noch wird ein Endpreis genannt.
> 
> Stand: Das Unternehmen wurde abgemahnt. Die Abmahnung konnte in Dubai nicht zugestellt werden.


Soll heißen: Hinter der Postfach-Anschrift ist nichts. Die Firma ist nicht zu erreichen. Für die Verbraucherzentrale nicht, also auch nicht für ein Gericht.

Das Mahndroh-Gepupse ist eine Fata Morgana, mehr nicht.


----------



## Reducal (28 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

Im Gegensatz zu den vergeblichen Versuchen der einen Münchener Inkassoanwältin in Sachen Betrug was ans Bein zu binden, dürfte sich doch hier bei dem Potsdamer Anwalt eine reelle Chance bieten. Wenn schon der Bundesverband der Verbraucherzentralen schreibt:


> Das Unternehmen wurde abgemahnt. Die Abmahnung konnte in Dubai nicht zugestellt werden.


und darüber hinaus diverse Ermittlungen des Referat 311 bei der StA München (siehe auch eBundesanzeiger i. S. Novalnet AG) ins Leere liefen, dann kann sich doch dieser Anwalt nicht darauf berufen, dass er nicht zu prüfen hat, ob die Forderung zu Recht besteht, oder? Gerade in diesem Fall, wo der doch überall rumposaunt, wie Rechtmäßig nun angeblich seine Forderung sei, hat er geprüft aber anscheinend nicht hinreichend, so dass ihm eine Bereicherungsabsicht unterstellt werden kann. Die wenigen Urteile, die er daherzieht, sind entweder von den ursprünglichen Hessen ums F.  gefacet oder im Einzelfall nicht auf das gesamte Fordeungsmanagement übertragbar. Die zigtausenden Beschwerden sollten dem feinen Herrn Anwalt, der seine Zunft anscheinend gerne beschmutzt, nicht entgangen sein. Eine seriöse Forderungsbeitreibung ist dem mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit in dieser Sache nicht in den Sinn gekommen. Im Umkehrschluss wird sich die StA Potsdam (und womöglich deren Abt. in Cottbus) nun mit der Sache um den Anwalt dringend beschäftigen müssen.

Einen ähnlichen Fall gibt es ja derzeit auch in Hamburg. In diesem Zusammenhang kann an 99downloads und deren Inkassobuzen erinnert werden. Da war es aus der Kanzlei des Junganwaltes ganz schön schnell still geworden.


----------



## skylinez (28 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

richtig..........alles nur pustekuchen........

da muss der herr M.sich aber ganz dolle anstrengen, ehrlich gesagt:wall: bringts nich:wall::wall::wall:und nochmals :wall:

schon mies was manche da anstellen mit menschen....


----------



## wahlhesse (28 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*



skylinez schrieb:


> schon mies was manche da anstellen mit menschen....



Genauso mies ist es allerdings auch, dass viele Menschen derart leichtgläubig sind. Und welche dann auch noch lernresistent und die Hilfe, welche hier und auch an anderen Stellen gegeben wird, nicht annehmen können oder wollen.

Und stattdessen immer weiter Hilfe schreien oder in sinnlose Hektik verfallen, wie z.B. Anzeige, Sammelklage und ähnlicher Blödsinn. Und allen voran, welche unbedingt mit den Kindererschreckern Kontakt aufnehmen wollen :wall:

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Captain Picard (28 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

Es scheint  nun mal leider wohl eine typisch deutsche Eigenschaft zu sein  beim Erhalt von Mahndrohmüllschreiben
 insbesondere wenn sie von Inkassobutzen oder Anwaltsergefüllungsgehilfen losgelassen werden 
in panische Angst und Schrecken zu verfallen.


----------



## skylinez (28 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

ja sicher..deiner meinung bin ich auch....Aber es sind die schwachstellen die herr M. z.b ausnutzt......und die leichtgläubigen tun mir an der stelle leid weil sie die wörter wie mahnung,rechtsanwat,paragraph und der gleichen ....schon Ängste und verzweiflung verspüren.
Aber man hat das Recht auf aufklärung, ich z.b. habe bis vorgestern keine ahnung was hier bei der sache abgeht und gott sei dank hatte ich seit gestern endlich mal licht auf dem dunklem Weg, 

gruss


----------



## gollum830 (28 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

Hallo!

Wurd auch angeschrieben vom RA F.M. aus P.. Soll natürlich auch zahlen... Hab seinerzeit (vor etwa 20-21 Monaten) auch von der DIS Post bekommen. Hab leider "aus Angst" vor weiteren Schritten und absoluter Unwissenheit in solchen Angelegenheiten gezahlt (54,- Euro + 5,- Euro Mahnkosten). Kann diese Zahlung mir jetzt zum Verhängnis werden??? In dem neuen Brief des Rechtsanwaltes steht: "bla, bla, bla... Dies insbesondere, da Sie bereits eine Zahlung am 17.02.2008 auf die vertragliche Vereinbarung geleistet haben."

Weiß jemand ne kurze, schnelle Antwort??? Danke...


----------



## webwatcher (28 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*



gollum830 schrieb:


> Hab leider "aus Angst" vor weiteren Schritten und absoluter Unwissenheit in solchen Angelegenheiten gezahlt (54,- Euro + 5,- Euro Mahnkosten). Kann diese Zahlung mir jetzt zum Verhängnis werden???


>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

PS: das gezahlte  Geld ist mit Sicherheit futsch. Bevor du das nächste mal Geld in den Rachen von Abzockern  wirfst informiert dich *vorher* 
Internetzugang hast du ja und  Google  kennst du ja  wohl auch. Mit dem Lesen scheint es etwas zu hapern.


----------



## dvill (29 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

Ich habe inzwischen eines der neuen Zahlungserpressungsschreiben gesehen. Dort wird frech behauptet, die Preisinformation auf der Startseite wäre fett gedruckt gewesen. Das mag stimmen, für "Kunden" gab es aber einen "besonderen Service":

Hintergrund: Nachbarn im Internet - die neue Abzocke - c't-TV


> Die aktuelle Spamwelle enthält den Link "http://www.sei-mein-freund.de/nachbarn", ein Klick darauf führt aber zu Nachbarschaft24.net. Die URL für diesen Seitenaufruf lautet "http://www.nachbarschaft24.net/?x=y&mailid=5299&perso=1". Hier erscheint der Kostenhinweis in magerem Blau auf graublauem Grund. Ruft man hingegen "www.nachbarschaft24.net" direkt auf, sieht man den Hinweis in Fett. Im Klartext: Hier hat der Websiteprogrammierer einige Mühe darauf verwendet, die Verschleierung der Kosten zu verschleiern.


Die beigefügten Anerkenntnisurteile sprechen ebenso davon, dass Startseiten vorgelegt wurden.

Falsche Behauptungen sind für Anwälte oder vor Gericht problematisch: Prozessbetrug ? Wikipedia


----------



## Hilfe!!! (29 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

wisst ihr was ich auch schon überlegt ob ich dem typen in potsdam mal schreib das er mir beweisen soll das auch wirklich ich mich da angemeldet hab und ni jemand anderes.diese komische IP adresse oder so ändert sich doch mit jedem login ins internet oder?

was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## webwatcher (29 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*



Hilfe!!! schrieb:


> was haltet ihr davon?


Nichts, weil es  nicht zur Kenntnis genommen wird bzw mit Standardmüll 
beantwortet wird.  Unterhaltung mit einer Parkuhr ist sinnvoller.


----------



## Hilfe!!! (29 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

ok naja en versuch wärs ja wert.meinst überhaupt antworten?


----------



## webwatcher (29 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

Wer  unbedingt seine  Zeit vergeuden will,  wird ihn niemand hier davon abhalten.

Gibt  tausend Dinge  wie man seine Zeit sinnvoller verbringen kann.


----------



## Hilfe!!! (29 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

naj werd morgen mal zum anwalt fahren und gucken was der dazu sagt.

aber was ich noch ni versteh was macht euch so sicher es gibt doch gerichtsurteile für diesen verein


----------



## webwatcher (29 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

Lesen scheint trotz anderthalbjähriger Forenzugehörigkeit nicht deine  Stärke zu sein
Was es mit diesen Urteilen auf sich hat, wurde bereits mehrfach besprochen.

Lies jetzt wenigstens hier 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...gen-sollen-neues-geld-bringen.html#post297995

http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/n...hlungspflicht-bei-nachbarschaft24-net-081221/


----------



## Hilfe!!! (29 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

doch hab es überlesen.sorry.

ich find es richtig lustig das die sich nur einmal im jahr melden.andere schreiben jeden monat gelbe briefe wenn se was wollen.
ich zahle auf keinen fall.ich hoff nur das endlich bald ruhe is


----------



## webwatcher (29 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*



Hilfe!!! schrieb:


> ich zahle auf keinen fall.


Gut 


Hilfe!!! schrieb:


> .ich hoff nur das endlich bald ruhe is


Wenn nicht, nimm´s von der heiteren Seite >> Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.


----------



## dvill (29 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

Die aktuelle Desinformationswelle ist wohl ein Versuchsballon, ob man noch einmal nachpressen kann. Eine neue Sachlage gibt es nicht.


----------



## Hilfe!!! (29 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

steht eigentlich bei allen der gleiche betrag drin?


----------



## dvill (29 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

Wen juckt das, was da steht?


----------



## Vinaut (29 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

Hallo zusammen, 

meinen beitrag solltet Ihr viell. auch noch lesen. Also bin auch betroffener, allerdings hab ich falsches geschlecht und falschen Vor- u. Nachnamen bei der registrierung angegeben...bei strasse u. PLZ hab ich leider nicht gelogen .
Alles was ich bis jetz bekam ist nach 14 Tagen die rechnung und nach 4 monat die erste Mahnung auf meine e-mail. Daraufhin hab ich diese e-mailadresse gelöscht und dachte es sei Ruhe. Ignoriert hab ich bis jetz sowieso alles.
Siehe da am donnerstag flatterte dieser vielbeschriebene brief v. RA. F. M.
auch in mein postkastl... alles was andere nicht wollen flattert nämlich immer bei mir rein. Im hause wohnen nämlich noch andere Bewohner.
Ich hab diesen Brief bis jetzt ignoriert ich hab ihn noch nicht mal geöffnet weil ich nicht weiss was ich machen soll . ich hab mir gedacht ich retourniere ihn o. schreibe dem Hr. RA F. M. ne email wo ich ihm meinen richtigen namen miteile.
Dazu muss ich noch sagen dass ev. Ermittlungsbehörden mich ausfindig machen würden weil meine damals angegebene emailadresse auf meinen richtigen namen schliessen lässt !
Blöde sache ...dieser beitrag betrifft nicht direkt nbs24 sondern vielmehr "Handlung unter falschem namen" obwohl es diese person nicht gibt ! 
Was würdet IHR machen ?? ich bitte um Ratschläge !


----------



## webwatcher (29 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*



Vinaut schrieb:


> Dazu muss ich noch sagen dass ev. Ermittlungsbehörden mich ausfindig machen würden


Welche Ermittlungsbehörden?


----------



## Vinaut (29 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

ja ok alles klar wenn keiner kommen wird und mich suchen dann kann ich ja den brief endlich mal öffnen u. anschliessend in papierkorb werfen genauso wie meine emails


----------



## Antiscammer (29 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

"Nicht-Bezahlen-Bei-Nachtwächter24" ist keine Straftat, sondern reines Zivilrecht. Das interessiert keinen Staatsanwalt. Wer sich auf einer Webseite mit verschleierter Preisangabe anmeldet und dabei falsche Daten nimmt, weil er nicht davon ausgegangen ist, dass er ein kostenpflichtiges Angebot nutzt, macht sich nicht strafbar. Uns ist in 4 Jahren, seit es diese Abzock-Kasperei verschiedener Banden gibt, nicht ein einziger Fall bekannt geworden, wo ein Staatsanwalt auch nur einen Finger krumm gemacht hätte, um über einen richterlichen Beschluß die Datenherausgabe von Mail- oder Internetprovidern zu erwirken.


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

Nun, sehr viele haben bereits nach dem Geschäftssitz des neuen Domaininhabers gesucht - sie haben nichts gefunden...


----------



## webwatcher (30 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

bevor hier wieder jemand zum Schreibseln rät, wird dem Betreffenden ans Herz gelegt 
sich erstmal hier zu informieren 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...de-neu-softwaresammler-de-124.html#post282559


----------



## bernhard (30 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

Wer noch offene Fragen hat, hier lesen: nachbarschaft24: Dubiose Drohungen sollen neues Geld bringen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## hemul (30 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*



bernhard schrieb:


> Wer noch offene Fragen hat, hier lesen: nachbarschaft24: Dubiose Drohungen sollen neues Geld bringen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


an alle geschädigten
wer den rechtsanwalt eine nette mail schicken möchte
hier die mailadresse '[email protected]'


----------



## Captain Picard (30 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

Und wozu soll das gut sein?   Glaubst du allen Ernstes, dass das  außer 
von Mailrobots "entgegenommen" wird.

Sehr viel Erfahrung scheinst du nicht mit der Nutzlosbranche zu haben

PS: Geschädigt ist erst jemand, der sich entgegen allen Ratschlägen im WWW 
zur Zahlung hat pressen  lassen.
Wer nicht gezahlt hat, ist nur belästigt.


----------



## Hilfe!!! (30 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

ich würde nix weghauen weil wenn es doch hart auf hart kommt hast was in der hand.

aber ich war auch ni beim anwalt.wenn ihr sagt das ich ne reagieren soll.

aber ich sag euch wehe es kommt dann irgendwann der GV dann aber...kommt ihr ins heim :-D:sun::sun:


----------



## jupp11 (30 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*



Hilfe!!! schrieb:


> ich würde nix weghauen weil wenn es doch hart auf hart kommt hast was in der hand.


Richtig: Klopapier 


Hilfe!!! schrieb:


> aber ich sag euch wehe es kommt dann irgendwann der GV


Was soll ein GV sein?


----------



## Antiscammer (30 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

Er meint "Gerichtsvollzieher", nicht das, was Du denkst. :scherzkeks:

Der Gerichtsvollzieher kommt erst nach unwidersprochenem Mahnbescheid *und* Vollstreckungsbescheid. Das sollte eigentlich jeder inzwischen wissen, der die vielen Informationen und Artikel, die hier angeboten werden, gelesen hat.


----------



## jupp11 (30 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal mit Anwalt Frank Michalak*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Er meint "Gerichtsvollzieher", nicht das, was Du denkst. :scherzkeks:


Ach du liebes Lieschen.   Das Thema dachte ich, sei zur Genüge wiedergekäut worden. 

@ Hilfe!!!
nicht soviel schlechte Pseudorealityshows im Privat-TV sehen.
dort wird solcher Mist verzapft


----------



## heino (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

Hallo,ich hab nicht alle Beiträge gelesen,vielleicht wiederhole ich jetzt jemanden.Also,ich bin mir sicher,daß ich sowas nie bezahle ,aber ich möchte gern [...]

_[Unpassendes entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## tele2009 (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Anwalt Frank Michalak*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe mich soeben durch das Forum hier gelesen.

Mich hat vor ein paar Tagen auch ein Schreiben vom Herrn aus Pots. erreicht.
Hier wird mir zur Last gelegt das ich Ende 2007 mich bei nachbarschaft.net angemeldet haben soll (was ich nie getan habe)
Desweiteren wird auf Rechtsurteile verwiesen. Außerdem ist ein Vermerk wo steht das ich mich mit dem Kläger vor Gericht bereits auseinander gesetzt habe und der Richter mir die "schuld" zuweist(also irgendwie so; ich weiß  nicht mehr wie es wort wörtlich dort stand) Auch vor Gericht war ich nie.
Außerdem steht dort das mein Mein Fall am Amtsgericht Abteilung xxx vom Richter xxx durchgeführt wurde (also es stehen keine Namen da)

Ich muss leider anmerken das ich damals aus angst den vergleichsbetrag bezahlt habe (waren so um die 30 euro)

Was kann ich jetzt tun?
Nichts machen und warten bis Mahnbescheid vom Gericht kommt und dann alles abweisen?

Ich würde mich über eure Hilfe sehr freuen.


mfg

tele2009


----------



## KatzenHai (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Anwalt Frank Michalak*



tele2009 schrieb:


> (...) Auch vor Gericht war ich nie.
> (...)
> Ich muss leider anmerken das ich damals aus angst den vergleichsbetrag bezahlt habe (waren so um die 30 euro)


Wem wo wann und warum haben Sie einen "Vergleich" geschlossen (vereinbart) und bezahlt?


----------



## tele2009 (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Anwalt Frank Michalak*

wem:nachbarschaft
wann: muss dann wohl 2007 gewesen sein


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Anwalt Frank Michalak*

Wenn du schon alles gelesen hast, müßtest  du eigentlich auch die immer wiederkehrenden 
Ratschläge gelesen haben.
 Hier nochmal zur Wiederholung:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Mahnbescheide der Nutzlosbranche sind so  selten wie  Kokospalmen  in der Antarktis :
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

selbst wenn eine dort wachsen sollte 
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

darüber hinausgehende persönliche Rechtsberatung ist nicht erlaubt


----------



## Reducal (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Anwalt Frank Michalak*



tele2009 schrieb:


> wann: muss dann wohl 2007 gewesen sein


Nur mal zur Erinnerung aus meinem Archiv: im Sommer 2007 hatten die Hessen das bis dahin kostenlose meinnachbar.net mit samt der Mitgliederdatenbank von einem Leverkusener übernommen. Ab November 2007 schlug dann das umgebaute Web z. B. als nachbarschaft24.com ein.


----------



## tele2009 (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Anwalt Frank Michalak*

Ok alles gelesen?
Eine letzte Frage:
Soll ich auf das Schreiben reagieren?Nein oder?
Abwarten und Tee trinken und warten das in der Antarktis ne Palme wächst.


----------



## webwatcher (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Anwalt Frank Michalak*



tele2009 schrieb:


> Eine letzte Frage:
> Soll ich auf das Schreiben reagieren?


Erfahrungsgemäß sind derartige Brieffreundschaften sinnlos.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Anwalt Frank Michalak*

Sicherheitshalber sollte man die Vergleichsvereinbarung nochmal einer Verbraucherberatung
 oder einem Anwalt zeigen.
 In diesen Vereinbarungen, auch wenn die ohne Grund unterzeichnet wurden (ohne, dass vorher
 ein Vertrag bestanden hat) können u.U. spitzfindige Formulierungen drin sein.


----------



## sterni72 (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Anwalt Frank Michalak*

Hallo
ich weiß,daß dieses Thema schon gut durch gekaut wurde.Aber ich weiß nicht,was ich machen soll.....
Ich habe letzte Woche auch ein Schreiben von Hr.Michalak aus Potsdam bekommen.
Soll ich das Schreiben nun ignorieren oder einen Widerspruch zu Hr.Michalak schicken?
Ich habe mir einige Links hier angeschaut,bin mir aber noicht sicher,was ich machen soll.
Wäre schön,wenn mir hier jemand einen Rat geben könnte.
Ich bedanke mich schon mal im voraus dafür.
Viele Grüsse
sterni72


----------



## webwatcher (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Anwalt Frank Michalak*



sterni72 schrieb:


> ich weiß,daß dieses Thema schon gut durch gekaut wurde.Aber ich weiß nicht,was ich machen soll.....


Alle Ratschläge sind ebenfalls schon zigmal durchgekaut worden, 
unter anderm direkt vor deinem Posting.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...-mit-anwalt-frank-michalak-10.html#post298330

Alles  darüber hinaus wäre persönliche Rechtsberatung und  damit nicht erlaubt


----------



## Hilfe!!! (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Anwalt Frank Michalak*

naja mal sehen wenn se mal wieder was von sich hören lassen.
ich lass mich überraschen und immer schön lächeln.:-D


----------



## dvill (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Anwalt Frank Michalak*

Hier ist ein Zahlungserpressungsschreiben: www.e30.de - Forum - OT: @MarburgerE30 und andere die sich damit auskennen

Das Geld läuft über die Crosskirk-Bank ein. Wie passend.


----------



## wahlhesse (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Anwalt Frank Michalak*

Interessant, ich habe hier noch Schreiben mit der Originalbankverbindung (Spk Mittelbrandenburg) liegen. Datiert vom 23.11.09


----------



## Marco (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Anwalt Frank Michalak*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Sicherheitshalber sollte man die Vergleichsvereinbarung nochmal einer Verbraucherberatung
> oder einem Anwalt zeigen.



Sehe ich nicht so. Der Anwalt weiss das doch nicht. Hier wird quer durchs Gemüse alles angeschrieben und versucht schnelles Geld zu machen. 

Dieser Nutzlosanbieter unterscheidet sich nicht von den anderen. Vor Gericht müsste er die Hosen runterlassen und mal eine ladungsfähige Adresse präsentieren - selbst daran hapert es im Moment.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 6812 (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Anwalt Frank Michalak*

Hallo alle zusammen, wollte mich schon immer mal zu Wort über mein Problem mit Nachbarschaft24.net melden. Meine Frau hatte mir dringend zu Anfang geraten, als die erste Rechnung kam, zu zahlen und ich habe aus Angst die 54,- EUR überwiesen, um keinen Ärger zu bekommen. Ich habe nie schriftlich reagiert, weder zu einer Mahnung noch auf Schreiben vom Deutschen Inkassobüro. Ich hatte gedacht die Sache wäre beendet, weil keine Post mehr kam. Jetzt kam Post vom RA Michalak und ich bin sehr verunsichert. Er machte mich auch auf meine Teilzahlung aufmerksam, das wäre Anerkennung des Vertrages und schlägt mir einen Vergleich vor, in Höhe von 133,20 EUR, damit wäre dann alles beendet. Ich kannte damals diese Seite noch nicht, sonst hätte ich nie das Geld überwiesen. Ich weiß echt nicht,was ich jetzt machen soll. Kann mir bitte jemand helfen oder einen guten Rat geben?

FG Ratlos


----------



## webwatcher (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Anwalt Frank Michalak*



Piter schrieb:


> Ich kannte damals diese Seite noch nicht, sonst hätte ich nie das Geld überwiesen. Ich weiß echt nicht,was ich jetzt machen soll.



die Frage ist schon so oft gestellt  worden:  >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## Hilfe!!! (2 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Anwalt Frank Michalak*

schade das die es schaffen so viele menschen einzuschüchtern.
aber ich bin gespannt was als nächstes kommt.


----------



## Martin Fitting (2 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Anwalt Frank Michalak*

Es wird dich nicht loslassen. Die Kundendatei wird solange ausgewrungen, wie sich noch einige zum Zahlen bringen lassen. Diese mit erstaunlicher Dreistheit und vieler begleitenden Maßnahmen (Kapern von Websites, Pressemitteilungen und bezahlte Desinformation bei Google) Aktion ist nicht die letzte. Leider.


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Anwalt Frank Michalak*



Hilfe!!! schrieb:


> aber ich bin gespannt was als nächstes kommt.


Nun, erfahrungsgemäß das da :-D


----------



## Hilfe!!! (2 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Anwalt Frank Michalak*

naja immerhin erfindungsreich sind se.


----------



## bernhard (2 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Anwalt Frank Michalak*

Nö, genau das nicht.

Die nudeln immer die gleiche Masche mit neuen "Kunden" durch. Neues gibt es seit mindestens vier Jahren bei millionenfacher Anwendung nicht.


----------



## Hardy1947 (2 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Anwalt Frank Michalak*

Auch ich "kämpfe" seit März 08 mit Mahnungen usw. Hatte jetzt eine Weile Ruhe. Jetzt kommt der RA ins Spiel. Habe mir mal die HP dieses RA angesehen. Dort stellt er AG-Urteile ins Netz, wonach Forderungen erfüllt werden mussten. Die Urteile lassen jedoch nicht erkennen, worum es überhaupt ging.

Gibt es diese Urteile wirklich? oder sind auch diese getürkt?


----------



## bernhard (2 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Anwalt Frank Michalak*

Die Urteile sind nicht relevant. Das ist alles.


----------



## Antiscammer (2 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Anwalt Frank Michalak*

Diese Urteile gibt es. Aber die sagen, soweit bekannt, allesamt nichts zu der Frage aus, ob der Anspruch in der Sache begründet war.

Es gibt mehrere Sorten dieser Urteile:


Versäumnisurteil. Entsteht dann, wenn Du als Beklagter nicht zum Prozesstermin erscheinst (auch nicht Dein Anwalt). Dann *muss* das Gericht nach Aktenlage entscheiden, i.d.R. bleibt nichts anderes übrig, als im Sinne des Klägers zu entscheiden.

Anerkenntnisurteil. Man hat sich z.B. als Beklagter nicht zur Sache geäußert und erst einmal einfach nur pauschal den Anspruch als unbegründet abgelehnt, dann aber aus irgendwelchen Gründen im Prozess gesagt, dass der Anspruch des Klägers doch begründet sei. Dann ergeht ein "Anerkenntnisurteil", der Anspruch selbst muss dann nicht einmal unbedingt in der Sache geprüft werden. (Anerkenntnis (Recht) ? Wikipedia)

Urteile aufgrund nicht qualifiziertem Sachvortrag des Beklagten. Z.B. nur pauschales Anfechten eines Vertrags "wegen Irrtum" ohne weitere Begründung.  Oder gänzlich fehlender Sachvortrag. Dass man einen Prozess verliert, wenn man ohne Anwalt reingeht und sich zur Sache nicht äußert, ist eigentlich so klar wie Kloßbrühe.

Ob diese Urteile durch extreme Dummheit oder aus Absicht seitens der Beklagten zustande gekommen sind, ist dabei letzten Endes unerheblich.

Tatsache ist: sie wären sehr einfach vermeidbar gewesen. Bereits bei Beantragung der Klageabweisung wegen § 253 ZPO ("Briefkastenfirma", nicht korrekte Benennung der klagenden Prozesspartei, keine ladungsfähige Anschrift) wäre der Kläger schon in einer Zwickmühle. Er müsste entweder die ladungsfähige Anschrift rausgeben. Das haben die aber seit 2 Jahren schon nicht gemacht, und das werden die aller Voraussicht nach auch jetzt nicht machen. Oder er müsste die Klage zurücknehmen, bzw. die Klage würde ziemlich sicher aufgrund § 253 ZPO schon abgewiesen, ohne dass überhaupt über den Anspruch selbst in der Sache entschieden werden müsste.

Wenn man das aber als Beklagter natürlich nicht macht - dann geht das so aus wie in den Trophäenurteilen.

Echte Prozesse mit Beklagten, die sich wehren, sind extremst selten. Und bei Beklagten, die sich von Anfang an richtig gewehrt haben, wurde noch nie jemand verurteilt.


----------



## dvill (2 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Anwalt Frank Michalak*



Hardy1947 schrieb:


> Dort stellt er AG-Urteile ins Netz


Beispiel: Google

Zu gut deutsch: Da wollte sich jemand nicht wehren. Selbst auf Betteln durch das Gericht wollte er nicht sagen, warum er nicht zahlen wollte. Er wollte erst nicht zahlen, damit er vor Gericht darf, und dort wollte er nicht mehr wissen, warum er nicht zahlen wollte. Wenigstens hat er den Leuten von nachbarschaft24.net schön geholfen, einen "Sieg" vor Gericht zu feiern. Auf die gute Idee ist der "Verurteilte" bestimmt auch ganz von alleine gekommen.

Wer das auch so machen will, kann den Fall auf sich übertragen. Für alle anderen gilt das hier:

Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei nachbarschaft24.net: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Hardy1947 (2 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Anwalt Frank Michalak*

"Auf die gute Idee ist der "Verurteilte" bestimmt auch ganz von alleine gekommen."

Den Eindruck habe ich auch. Denn so blöd kann ja keiner sein, außer er ist gekauft.


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Anwalt Frank Michalak*

Rein hypothetisches Szenario: 
 Jemand läßt sich anheuern, sich "verurteilen " zu lassen. Das Kostenrisiko ist minimal 
und eine zivilrechtliche "Verurteilung" ist nichts  ehrenrühriges.

Der Kläger übernimmt die gesamten Kosten plus noch ein gutes Zubrot.
So machen beide ein gutes Geschäft,  der Beklagte und der Kläger , weil sich 
dadurch sicher viele naive Otto Normalos verunsichern lassen und unterm Strich
 ein satter Gewinn eingefahren  wird.


----------



## daniel73 (2 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Anwalt Frank Michalak*

Erstaunlich, wie viele das selbe Problem haben.
Ich habe auch von einem Anwalt aus Potsdam Post bekommen.
Nach dem ich mir das Video angeschaut habe, wie man sich bei sowas zu verhalten hat, werde ich jetzt erstmal nichts tun.
Wir wollen mal sehen wie weit die gehen und ob sich aus Dubai oder woher auch immer später jemand zur Verhandlung blicken lässt! :-p


----------



## webwatcher (2 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Anwalt Frank Michalak*



daniel73 schrieb:


> Wir wollen mal sehen wie weit die gehen und ob sich aus Dubai oder woher auch immer später jemand zur Verhandlung blicken lässt! :-p


Niemand läßt sich blicken. Das System nachbarschaft24 beruht auf Desinformation und Verunsicherung  aber nicht auf harten Facts.


----------



## daniel73 (2 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Anwalt Frank Michalak*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Niemand läßt sich blicken. Das System nachbarschaft24 beruht auf Desinformation und Verunsicherung  aber nicht auf harten Facts.



Nur schade, dass sich so viele verunsichern lassen und lieber das Geld bezahlen. Aber davon leben die ja.


----------



## 1pbubi (2 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

Hallo, mir ging es genau so. Habe jetzt auch einen Anwaltbrief ,und bis jetzt nicht gezahlt !!! Ich werde auch nicht zahlen und mich auch nicht einschüchtern lassen, rate ich auch allen Betroffenen. Das Forum und die Handlungshinweise sind sehr gut, es lindert mögliche Sorgen und gibt Kraft gegen die durch zu halten !!! Viele Grüße für Euch, und laßt Euch die Feiertagge  nicht vermiesen  .... Peter


----------



## daniel73 (2 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

Es ist schön zu sehen, dass man nicht alleine auf weiter Flur ist, auch wenn das für jeder selber nur ein schwacher Trost ist.


----------



## Zahnfee1988 (4 Dezember 2009)

*vlt wurde die frage schon mal gestellt....*

also ich weiss dass ich nicht zahlen muss und ich werde auch nicht bezahlen...
aber.... diesen ominösen mahnbescheid, sollte er kommen....
muss der nicht sogar eigenhändig entgegengenommen werden?
das ding is ich bin mittlerweile umgezogen und so oft nicht mehr zu hause also bei meinen eltern und da flatterte eben vor kurzem dieser tolle brief von onkel michalak ein....
oder kommt so n mahnbescheid dann an den hauptwohnsitz??

bitte um hilfe und danke bereits im voraus


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Anwalt Frank Michalak*



Zahnfee1988 schrieb:


> aber.... diesen ominösen mahnbescheid, sollte er kommen....


Die Wahrscheinlichkeit vom Blitz getroffen zu werden ist erheblich größer.
 Läufst  immer mit einem Blitzableiter auf dem Kopf rum?  Bisher hat  dieser Laden 
in zwei Jahren bei hundertausenden Betroffenen seit Beginn noch nicht einen
 einzigen Mahnbescheid veranlaßt. Du  bist wahrhaftig nicht die/der  einzige Betroffene. 

Mach dir  nicht soviel überflüssige Gedanken.


----------



## Zahnfee1988 (4 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Anwalt Frank Michalak*

vielen vielen dank
jedes mal wenn die mir briefchen schreiben krieg ich immer n riesen schreck und muss erst immer noch mal alles was hier steht lesen....
eine schöne adventszeit wünsche ich


----------



## daniel73 (4 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Anwalt Frank Michalak*



Zahnfee1988 schrieb:


> vielen vielen dank
> jedes mal wenn die mir briefchen schreiben krieg ich immer n riesen schreck und muss erst immer noch mal alles was hier steht lesen....
> eine schöne adventszeit wünsche ich



Ja, ich muss mich auch bei diesem Forum mal bedanken, denn auch ich hatte erst Muffensauen und habe überlegt was ich mache.
Mittlerweile sehe ich der Sache gelassen entgegen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Anwalt Frank Michalak*



Zahnfee1988 schrieb:


> jedes mal wenn die mir briefchen schreiben krieg ich immer n riesen schreck


Und genau das beabsichtigen die Nutzlostypen und deren Inkassoschergen auch: Druck aufbauen, dass immer wieder Zweifel kommen, ob man nicht doch zahlen soll.

Und offenbar ist diese Methode auch sehr erfolgreich, denn nicht jeder Betroffene schaut in Google nach und weiss dann Bescheid...


----------



## webwatcher (4 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Anwalt Frank Michalak*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Und offenbar ist diese Methode auch sehr erfolgreich, denn nicht jeder Betroffene schaut in Google nach und weiss dann Bescheid...


Manche schauen nach und  erkennen  nicht den Unterschied zwischen Werbung und  echten Treffern  und  lassen sich noch mehr verunsichern.


----------



## daniel73 (4 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Anwalt Frank Michalak*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Und genau das beabsichtigen die Nutzlostypen und deren Inkassoschergen auch: Druck aufbauen, dass immer wieder Zweifel kommen, ob man nicht doch zahlen soll.
> 
> Und offenbar ist diese Methode auch sehr erfolgreich, denn nicht jeder Betroffene schaut in Google nach und weiss dann Bescheid...



Und alle wollen sie nur das eine! Und zwar möglichst einfach viel Geld machen auf Kosten anderer.


----------



## Martin Fitting (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

Unser Freund K. A.  von nachbarschaft24 hat jetzt in online-artikel.de einen Artikel eingestellt, der sagt, dass in Freiburg ein Gerichtsvollzieher die Forderungen von Nachbarschaft 24 vollstreckt habe. Ich nehme an gezielte Falschinformation Teil 2, nach den "gewonnenen" Prozessen. Geht anscheinend in eine neue Spielrunde. Überhaupt, was ist online-artikel.de für eine website. Sie sah mir nicht nach einer Abzockersite aus wie newsrichter.de u.ä. Weiß das wer?


----------



## webwatcher (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

Gehört zur großangelegten Desinformations- und Einschüchterungskampagne
  die  per Google  Adsense Werbung verbreitet  wird.

Nicht mal für den Mülleimer geeignet.


----------



## skylinez (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

Letzten Endes alles nur warme Luft....Vollzieher hin oder her....Ein Urteilsbeschluss liegt doch fest und einen neuen gibt es sogesehn nicht.

lg


----------



## bernhard (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen-Anhalt : Dreiste Drohbriefe eines Rechtsanwalts aus Potsdam


> Nach Ansicht der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen-Anhalt sollten sich Betroffenen von diesen Schreiben nicht beeindrucken lassen. Mit diversen Urteilen, lancierten Fehlmeldungen in diversen Internetblogs, Nachrichtenportalen und Webseiten wird versucht die Betroffenen zu verunsichern. Die Falschinformationen sollen den Internetuser zur Zahlung bewegen.
> Unerwähnt bleibt dagegen ein Urteil des Amtsgerichtes Berlin-Mitte, dass bereits im vergangenen Jahr die Forderungen als unbegründet zurückgewiesen hatte und klarstellte, dass eine Zahlungspflicht nicht gegeben ist.


----------



## skylinez (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

Also alles nur Pustekuchen...:wall:

Wünsche euch allen eine schöne Weihnachtszeit und ein gutes neues 

gruss


----------



## Freelancer82 (9 Dezember 2009)

*Nachbarschaft24 und so weiter...*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich weiß ich bin wohl der xte der was schreibt dazu, doch auch wenn ich schon viel gelesen hab, hab ich noch nicht das gelesen was mir was bringt.

Post bekommen hab ich von Frank Michalak und soll knapp 300 euro zahlen einmal für nachbarschaft24 wo ich mich angemeldet habe ( Leider ).
Jetzt soll ich mich auch noch auf affairs.net angemeldet haben und da auch nen foto hochgeladen habe. 
Ich habe weder da noch auf nachbarschaft24 ein bild hochgeladen obwohl ich auf den briefen eins von mir sehe. 

Kann es sein das sie es woanders kopiert haben? Naja egal...

Habe gelesen das wenn die ein foto, deine ip und mehr haben werden die sicher vor gericht gehen. Stimmt das? und wie kann ich mich dagegen wehren?

Danke für alle die mir helfen können


----------



## Reducal (9 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24 und so weiter...*



Freelancer82 schrieb:


> Kann es sein das sie es woanders kopiert haben?


Na klar, ist doch der selbe Anbieter, nur mit unterschiedlichen Scheinadressen! Was die IP betrifft, so kann die heute übrigens niemand mehr nachvollziehen und der Herr rentenhahe, ehemalige DDR-Staatsanwalt schon gar nicht - der weiß wahrscheinlich nicht mal was das ist!


----------



## webwatcher (9 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24 und so weiter...*



Freelancer82 schrieb:


> Habe gelesen das wenn die ein foto, deine ip und mehr haben werden die sicher vor gericht gehen.


Wo hast du das gelesen? ( Es ist im übrigen kompletter Unfug)


----------



## Martin Fitting (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24 und so weiter...*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Wo hast du das gelesen? ( Es ist im übrigen kompletter Unfug)


Überall im Netz wahrscheinlich. Ist zur Zeit voll von infamen Falschinformationen (Google-Anzeigen, Rechtsinfo z.B. newsrichter.de oder Presseerklärungen des Anwalts oder K. A. auf sites wie online-artikel.de u.ä.).
Dass immer noch Leute sich hilfesuchend hierher (und anderswo) melden, zeigt, dass die derzeitige Fehlerinfo-Kampagne wirkt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*



> *Wir sehen die derzeitige Kampagne von Netsolutions FZE sehr kritisch. Offenbar stellt dies einen Versuch dar, die betroffenen Verbraucher zu verunsichern und unter Druck zu setzen.*
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband e.V.



Offenbar hat man dort bereits Kenntnis über die Nebelkerzenaktionen.


----------



## Reducal (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

Was sagt eigentlich die Rechtsanwaltskammer des Landes Brandenburg zu der Sache?


			
				modus333 bei gulli schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe bei der Rechtsanwaltskammer Brandenburg heute angerufen und mich nach dem besagten Herren erkundigt. Habe dann Auszüge aus seiner mail vorgelesen. Die Dame die dort am Telefon war, sagte mir, daß ich einen Beschwerde einreichen könne und das habe ich gemacht.


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*



Martin Fitting schrieb:


> Unser Freund K. A.  von nachbarschaft24


Wie ist eigentlich die ladungsfähige Anschrift unseres Freundes K.A.??? 

Ich hätte ihn so gerne besucht. Leider ist die in den Registrierungsunterlagen angegebene Adresse nicht existent. (Höchstens, er "haust" in einem ausgehöhlten Baumstamm, denn mehr als Bäume gibts dort nicht, nicht mal Baumhäuser....  )


----------



## webwatcher (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Offenbar hat man dort bereits Kenntnis über die Nebelkerzenaktionen.


Für die Suchbegriffe nachbarschaft24 bzw nachbarschaft24.net  ist die Stinkbombenwerbung
 wieder eingeschaltet. ( es geht auf´s Wochenende zu )

Eine vermutlich bisher einmalige Methode Desinformation als Werbung zu schalten,  
  was ohne  jeden Skrupel genau wie die Fallenstellerwerbung  von Google ausgeführt wird: 
*pecunia non olet*


----------



## dvill (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

Freundschaft per Klick kann teuer werden | MDR.DE


> Forderungen sind nicht rechtens
> 
> Keiner der Betroffenen muss nach Ansicht der Verbraucherschützerin daher die Forderungen von Nachbarschaft24 bezahlen. Der Anwalt scheint aber auf die Unkenntnis der Verbraucher zu setzen. Frank Michalak bietet sogar eine Telefonhotline für Betroffene an. Für fast einen Euro pro Minute kann man mit ihm sprechen. Soviel angeblichen Service findet sogar die Anwaltskammer unseriös und prüft mögliche Schritte gegen den umtriebigen Rechtsanwalt aus Potsdam.


----------



## dvill (12 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

Internet-Betrug: Erstmals Haftstrafen für Abofallen-Betreiber | strafrecht | news


> Per Spam-Mail bewarben sie die Seite, sowie ein angebliches Gewinnspiel. Internetnutzer sollten dadurch Zugriff auf eine angeblich geheime Liste mit Adressen von Veranstaltern für besonders günstige Fabrikeinkäufe bekommen. Durch das Anklicken des Links landete man zunächst auf einer sogenannten Sprungbrettseite, von der man erst durch ein weiteres Klicken auf einen Button weitergeleitet wurde. Auf dieser Seite war dabei in kleiner Schrift vermerkt, dass nach „ Anmeldung“ einmalig Kosten von 86 Euro fällig würden. Das Landgericht Göttingen (Urteil vom 17.08.2009, Az.: 8 KLS 1/09) sah in diesem Vorgehen nun den Tatbestand des Betruges erfüllt, es handelte sich eindeutig um eine Abofalle.


Man fragt sich, was bei den Nachbarn aus dem Sandkasten anders gewesen sein soll. Die Einschüchterungsfalle wurde massiv mit Müllwerbung per Email beworben und Datenfelder automatsich vorausfüllen konnten die auch:

Nachbarschaft24

Die eingegebenen Daten bezogen sich auf eine Suche, nicht auf einen Vertragsschluss:

Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei nachbarschaft24.net: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

14 Tage waren kostenfrei. Der Hinweis auf eine mögliche kostenpflichtige Mitgliedschaft steht weder räumlich noch logisch in Verbindung zur Suche, die offensichtlich kostenlos war.

Heute behauptet ein Rechtsanwalt andere Bildschirmseiten, als sie damals waren, nämlich mit Fettschrift des Preises und anderen Texten auf der rechten Seite.

Da ist wieder das LG Göttingen gefragt.


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*



dvill schrieb:


> Man fragt sich, was bei den Nachbarn aus dem Sandkasten anders gewesen sein soll.
> ...
> Da ist wieder das LG Göttingen gefragt.



Der Unterschied ist der, dass der Betreiber des "Nachbarschaftskasper"-Projekts bisher nie beweiskräftig mit ladungsfähiger Anschrift ermittelt werden konnte.

Der frühere hessisch-schweizerische Betreiber hat das Projekt über eine Briefkastenfirma in Dubai betrieben. Dass der hessische Wahlschweizer verantwortlich war, wusste jeder, man konnte es ihm aber nie nachweisen.

Der neue Betreiber (ob vorgeschoben oder nicht) ist bisher ebenfalls nicht mit ladungsfähiger Anschrift bekannt. In dem oben schon beschriebenen Gestrüpp ist er jedenfalls ersichtlich nicht wohnhaft.

Mithin hätte sich eine Ermittlungsbehörde als allererstes die Frage zu stellen, mit wem der Anwalt M. aus Potsdam da Geschäftskontakte pflegt. Irgendwohin muss der Anwalt doch die Post an den Betreiber zustellen. An das Gestrüpp in Bensheim wird er jedenfalls seine Anwaltsrechnung nicht zustellen können. Ob es die Fehlheimer Str. ist, weiß niemand sicher.

Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass der Anwalt mit seinem Mandanten lediglich über konspirative Briefkästen kommuniziert. Anhand seiner früheren Tätigkeit könnte der Anwalt ja auch hinreichende Erfahrung mit der operativen konspirativen Tätigkeit und mit dem Handling toter Briefkästen haben. Dann würde er gegenüber den Ermittlungsbehörden mit Nichtwissen bestreiten, Kenntnis von einer ladungsfähigen Anschrift seines geschätzten Mandanten zu haben. Damit kommt man in Deutschland wohl auch durch.


----------



## dvill (13 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

http://www.deinding.vzniedersachsen.de/viewtopic.php?p=9822&sid=bcc93b4052d4440bf548043c7ee9936b


Verfasst am: 30.12.2008 schrieb:


> Dadrauf habe ich von meinem Namen n Brief geschrieben, dass ich mich da absichtig NICHT angemeldet habe und somit auch nichts bezahlen werde, unter allem anderen weil ich noch nicht volljährig bin. Ich dachte die Sache sei vergessen, nur nach einem halben Jahr bekomme ich wieder n Brief von denen, wo die meinen, dass ich denen betrogen habe, da man das Alter ja in dem Katen auswählen soll, ausserdem soll ich ihnen eine Kopie meines Ausweises schicken als den Beweis für mein Alter, und somit die 40 Euro als Verarbeitunggebühren - damit sollen die die Sache vergessen. Die Bedingungen habe ich erfüllt, aber nach einem halben Jahr bekomme ich wieder ein Brief. Und zwar jetzt meinen die wieder, dass da ich ja schon 40 Euro bezahlt habe, muss ich "in 5 Tagen" die weitere Summe (fast 200 Euro) auf das folgende Konto überweisen





Verfasst am: 28.11.2009 schrieb:


> so schön waren die 12 Monate, in denen ich nichts von N24 bekommen habe. Aber heute kam ein neuer Brief. Diesmal von dem Herrn Frank Michalak aus Postdam.
> 
> „… ich bin beauftragt, für „Netsolutions FZE“ die offene und fällige Forderung anwaltlich geltend zu machen. Das vorliegen einer ordnungsgemäßen vollmacht wird anwaltlich versichert. Sie ist zudem auf meiner Homepage (w*w.rechtsanwalt-michalak.de) hinterlegt…“
> 
> Langer Rede kurzer Sinn – ich muss in der kürzesten Zeit 111,96 Euro überweisen.


Ein schönes Beispiel, warum Brieffreundschaften mit dem bandenorganisierten Einschüchterungsgewerbe nur Nachteile einbringen. Komplett ignorieren wäre bis heute und auch zukünftig die einzig richtige Lösung.

In der Sache ist das natürlich ein Klopper.

Der Jugendliche liefert den Nachweis der Minderjährigkeit, wird zu einer "Strafzahlung" gepresst und nun nach einem Jahr von einem Rechtsanwalt, der alles nach eigenen Angaben gründlich geprüft haben will, erneut mit schwachsinnigen Mahndrohschreiben belästigt.


----------



## technofreak (13 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*



dvill schrieb:


> Ein schönes Beispiel, warum Brieffreundschaften mit dem bandenorganisierten Einschüchterungsgewerbe nur Nachteile einbringen. Komplett ignorieren wäre bis heute und auch zukünftig die einzig richtige Lösung.


Das Gefühl "etwas getan zu haben" bzw  "getan haben zu müssen"  wird zum Boomerang. 

Leider kapieren das die Schreibseltanten und  Onkels, insbesondere  selbsternannte 
Rechtsberater in Foren/Blogs, Anwälte, die zwar gute Juristen sein mögen aber Null Ahnung 
vom Internet und Nutzlosbranche haben und   besonders ärgerlich noch immer im 
großen Stil die Verbraucherzentralen nach über vier Jahren noch immer nicht.

Wenn jemand unbedingt was schreibseln will, kann er etwas nützlicheres und erfolgversprechenderes  beitragen 
Beschwerde bei der Bank des Nutzlosanbieters


> Dieser Musterbrief ist dazu geeignet, um sich im Fall der typischen Webseiten-Abzocke seitens eines Nutzlosanbieters mittels einer Beschwerde an seine Bank zu wehren. Dies ist ein sehr effektives Mittel, um dem Nutzlosanbieter seine "Arbeit" zu erschweren, da er auf diese Weise zum Teil im 2-Wochen-Turnus ein neues Konto anlegen muss.


----------



## dvill (14 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

http://www.planetopia.de/archiv/2009/planetopia/12_13/4.html

Alles wie gehabt. Kein Servicecenter an der angegebenen Adresse, keine Firma in Dubai an der angegebenen Adresse, Mahndroh-Anwalt nicht erreichbar, Gutachten-Anwalt nicht erreichbar, Mahnbedrohungen aus dem Nichts ...

Planetopia schätzt 10.000 Zahlungserpressungsschreiben bei dieser "Runde".


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

Und außerdem verdichten sich Gerüchte, dass die Anwältin, die das ach so positive "Nachbarschafts"-Gutachten erstellte, eine mehr als "sehr gute Freundin" des Hasimaus-Betreibers R. K. geb. F. (früher R. F.) sein soll... 

Dieser bezahlt ja denselben Mahn-Schreibknecht wie die geheimnisvollen "Nachbarschaftler".


----------



## dvill (14 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

Dabei belegt das "Gutachten" bei genauem Lesen das Gegenteil der im Rahmen einer Desinformationswelle behaupteten Schlussfolgerung.

Es bezieht sich auf die heutige Gestaltung der Startseite und befindet die Sichtbarkeit des Preises bei fetter Schrift usw. also minimalst ausreichend. Die Anzeigen der Startseite für die heute zur Zahlung Gepressten hatten keine Fettschrift und noch weniger Zusammenhang der Dateneingabe mit einer kostenpflichtigen Dienstleistung.

Die Tarnung der Drahtzieher hinter virtuellen Postfachadressen bemängelt sie als gesetzwidrig und stellt selbst das "Gutachten" an eine Postfachadresse zu, welches zu einer nicht auffindbaren "Firma" gehört.

Ich sehe hier eine klare Komplizenschaft.


----------



## mb2frae (14 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

Schade, der Planetopia-Bericht war eher mäßig recherchiert: Man kann dort nicht zwischen Mahnung und Abmahnung unterscheiden, und als Beweis, dass das Angebot kostenlos sein sollte, hat man den Kostenhinweis per Kameraeinstelung weggeschnitten. Viel besser wäre wohl gewesen, wenn man die Landingpage gezeigt hätte, die man beim Click auf den Link in der berüchtigten "Ihre Nachbarin hat Ihnen eine Nachricht hinterlassen"-Mail gesehen hat, ie gibts nämlich auch noch im Internet zu finden. Und da existiert wirklich keinerlei Kostenhinweis.


----------



## Hilfe!!! (14 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

das video von planetopia is ja mal richtig genial das muss bei den leuten klick machen und zeigen das bezahlen zwecklos is.
mal ehrlich wer hat ne anwaltskanzlei in ner Physiotherapie?

lächerlich:wall:


----------



## Trust (14 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

Hallo liebe Leute.

Ich bin auch im Jahre 2007 Opfer einer "sie haben eine nachricht" Mail geworden.

2008 kam das Inkasso schreiben.
Widerspruch eingelegt sowie Art und Weise der Abzocke angefochten etc (für das Schreiben unterstützung von gelehrten gehabt  )via Einschreiben mit Rückschein in die Hauptstelle in der Schweiz.
Rückschein zurückerhalten als "zugestellt".

Ruhe.

Dezember 2009: Allgemeinbekanntes Schreiben von Herr RA M aus P

Aufgrund von IP angaben etc war ich eingeschüchtert etc.
Habe unter der 0900 Telefonnummer jemenden dran gehabt und mich mit demjenigen auf eine Ratenzahlung ab Jan. 2010 geeinigt.
Auf eine eMail, diese Einigung der Ratenzahlung zu bestätigen kam bisher nichts zurück.

Ich war wärend des Gespräches auch mehrfach der Meinung mit einem Band zu Sprechen (ist das überhaupt möglich? Zwecks "logischen" Antworten?)

Dann gestern Abend der Bericht im Sat 1.
Nun bin ich hellhörig, lese seit fast 4 Std ununterbrochen in euerm Forum, schaue mir die Videos von Kollege Katzenjens an, sowie andere Sat 1 Sendungen bei youtube...

In wiefern ist meine Mail nun bindend?
Ich habe keinerlei Antwort bekommen obwohl ich um eine Antwort zur Bestätigung der Einigung bat.

Kann ich an selbe Adresse nun noch einen Widerspruch aufgrund Aktuellen anlasses und aufklärungen von zB Sat 1 schicken?
Darf ich darin auf Sender, Sendung etc verweisen?
Oder bin ich bereits zu weit auf die Verarsche eingegangen und muss nun zahlen?

MfG Trusty


----------



## bernhard (14 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

Brieffreundschaften mit virtuellen Postfächern, Mailfreundschaften mit Antwortrobotern, Telefonfreundschaften zu Stöhnnummernkosten sind erfahrungsgemäß unergiebig.

Man kann besser seiner Spülschüssel die Relativitätstheorie erklären wollen.


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

Ob so eine Mail "bindend" ist, das hängt davon ab, was dort drin geschrieben wurde. Das hängt von der Formulierung ab. Das können wir hier aus der Ferne nicht beurteilen. Wir dürfen auch solche Schreiben nicht anhand des Einzelfalls bewerten, das wäre unerlaubte Rechtsberatung. Im Zweifelsfall sollte die Mail am besten der Verbraucherberatung oder einem Anwalt gezeigt werden.


----------



## webwatcher (15 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

ARD Mediathek: Hier ab vier - Freundschaft per Klick kann teuer werden - Freitag, 11.12.2009 | MDR Fernsehen


> . Doch Vorsicht: Freundschaftsdienste wie die von "Nachbarschaft24" können teuer werden.


Nur für den der sich nicht informiert, von Nebelkerzen einräuchern  läßt und 
ohne Not zur Zahlung er/pressen  läßt  



			
				Stimme aus dem off schrieb:
			
		

> Und deshalb muß keiner der Betroffenen die Forderungen von Nachbarschaft24 bezahlen


----------



## Freelancer82 (16 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24 und so weiter...*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Wo hast du das gelesen? ( Es ist im übrigen kompletter Unfug)



Habe ich hier im Forum in einem text gelesen und auch auf Nicht Abzocken E. v.

Deswegen war ich etwas verunsichtert.


----------



## webwatcher (16 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24 und so weiter...*



Freelancer82 schrieb:


> Habe ich hier im Forum in einem text gelesen


Wenn überhaupt mit Sicherheit nicht unwidersprochen


Freelancer82 schrieb:


> und auch auf Nicht Abzocken E. v.


Was dort geschrieben wird, ist für uns  irrelevant.


----------



## Freelancer82 (16 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

Ja ist gut zuwissen. Wollte mich ja auch woanders informieren aber die seite da ist mir nicht so geheuer...

Wollte mich da anmelden und als ich die bestätigung bekam war die seite nicht mehr errreichbar...


----------



## dvill (18 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

Warnungen vor Abzocke &mdash; Potsdamer Neueste Nachrichten


> Für seine Rechtsauffassung beruft sich Michalak etwa auf das Gutachten einer Kollegin, die ihre Kanzlei im selben Gebäude wie der Anwalt hat: Dem Ärztehaus in der Friedrich-Ebert-Straße. Gestern Vormittag war er dort nicht anzutreffen. Eine Anfrage der PNN zu den erhobenen Vorwürfen blieb auch ohne Antwort.


Ach was ...


----------



## dvill (18 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*



			
				Denic schrieb:
			
		

> Die Domain "newsrichter.de" ist nicht registriert.


Iss der Müll wech?


----------



## webwatcher (18 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*



dvill schrieb:


> Warnungen vor Abzocke &mdash; Potsdamer Neueste Nachrichten





> *Die in Potsdam ansässige Verbraucherzentrale (VZ) Brandenburg warnt nun in einer aktuellen Mitteilung ausdrücklich davor, das von dem Juristen angemahnte Geld zu überweisen.*


Sic!


----------



## sascha (18 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

Und im gleichen Text:



> Den ins Zwielicht geratenen Anwalt kennt auch die Rechtsanwaltkammer Brandenburg, die Verstöße gegen das Berufsrecht bestrafen kann. Doch Handlungsbedarf sieht Geschäftsführer R. S. noch nicht.



Tja, eine Krähe hackt der anderen kein Auge aus...


----------



## webwatcher (18 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*



> Problematisch würde es nur, wenn Michalak wissentlich mit Betrügern zusammenarbeite oder die Forderungen frei erfunden seien, so S.: *„Darüber habe ich aber noch keine Erkenntnisse.“*


Vielleicht mal den Optiker wechseln?


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*



> Zitat von Denic :
> Die Domain "newsrichter.de" ist nicht registriert.


Es gibt nur noch das da.


----------



## webwatcher (18 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

Geworben wird aktuell noch immer dafür, so wie auch für die andere noch aktive Stinkbombe
mit dem Artikel vom Baumhöhlenbewohner.


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

Wie wäre es denn, wenn die Anwaltskammer mal ihr ehrenwertes Mitglied fragen würde, an welche ladungsfähige Anschrift dieser seine Anwaltspost an den Mandanten zustellt?

Nach Dubai kann es jedenfalls nicht sein, an der Adresse befindet sich eine verlassene Bruchbude.

Nach Bensheim kann es ebenfalls nicht sein, es sei denn, die Zustellung erfolgt an einen konspirativen Briefkasten in er Baumhöhle oder in einer Erdhöhle. Dieser Service wird aber von der DPAG derzeit noch nicht angeboten.


----------



## dvill (18 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

Jedenfalls ist die 0900-Stöhnnummer aus dem Impressum des schwer erreichbaren Anwalts verschwunden.


----------



## webwatcher (18 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn, wenn die Anwaltskammer mal ihr ehrenwertes Mitglied fragen würde, an welche ladungsfähige Anschrift dieser seine Anwaltspost an den Mandanten zustellt?.


Die Anwaltskammer sieht doch gar keinen Anlass irgendwelchen Verdachtsmomenten nachzugehen 
Warnungen vor Abzocke &mdash; Potsdamer Neueste Nachrichten


> Den ins Zwielicht geratenen Anwalt kennt auch die Rechtsanwaltkammer Brandenburg, die Verstöße gegen das Berufsrecht bestrafen kann. Doch Handlungsbedarf sieht Geschäftsführer R. S.noch nicht. Denn Michalak mache zunächst nur das, was Anwälte eben tun sollen – die Forderungen von Mandanten wie der Netsolutions aus Dubai durchsetzen. „Das ist nicht verboten“, sagt Suppé. Problematisch würde es nur, wenn Michalak wissentlich mit Betrügern zusammenarbeite oder die Forderungen frei erfunden seien, so S. : „Darüber habe ich aber noch keine Erkenntnisse.“


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

Der Anwalt legt auf seiner eigenen Webseite ausdrücklich eine ungültige Bevollmächtigung seiner Mandantin vor.

Diese Bevollmächtigung, deren Gültigkeit er "anwaltlich versichert", enthält eine ungültige, nicht zustellfähige Adresse seiner Mandantin. Er macht hierzu wissentlich falsche Angaben.

In der Bevollmächtigung ist ausdrücklich auch von einer Beauftragung zur Prozessführung nach §§ 81 ff. ZPO die Rede. Anhand der in der Bevollmächtigung getätigten Angaben wäre aber die Mandantin nicht ordnungsgemäß bestimmt.

Die Adresse in Dubai ist nicht zustellfähig, und das ist seit Jahren bekannt. Bereits die Verbraucherzentralen haben ihre Abmahnung dorthin nicht zustellen können. Und jetzt will er uns weismachen, dass sich hier der Geschäftssitz seiner Mandantin befinde.

Die Angabe einer falschen Anschrift ist eine Vorspiegelung einer falschen Tatsache.

Aber nun gut, wenn das ein hinzunehmendes Verhalten ist, dass ein Anwalt mit ungültigen Bevollmächtigungen arbeitet, dann ist es gut. Man wundert sich ja über viele Dinge schon langsam nicht mehr.


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

Ohje, da tun sich wohl Abgründe auf...:unzufrieden:


----------



## webwatcher (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein : Drohbriefe von RA Michalak oder die Kunst unberechtigte Forderungen einzutreiben


> Drohbriefe von RA Michalak oder die Kunst unberechtigte Forderungen einzutreiben
> Ein fast vergessenes Ärgernis ist wieder in Erscheinung getreten. Forderungen des Abofallenportals Nachbarschaft24 werden von dem Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak unter Zuhilfenahme fragwürdiger Mittel geltend gemacht.


----------



## Schiebedach (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

Hallo, 
wie Antiscammer schon zu Recht auf die Ungültigkeit der Vollmacht hinweist, könnte m.E. das Vorgehen dieses Organs der Rechtspflege
sogar den Tatbestand der (versuchten) Nötigung nach § 240 StGB vorliegen:
Die Drohung, ungerechtfertigt "vor den Kadi" gezerrt zu werden stellt als solche schon die Drohung mit einem empfindlichen Übel dar;
auch ist der Zweck dieser Drohung als verwerflich anzusehen, weil die angebliche Forderung unter Mißachtung der entsprechenden ergangenen rechtskräftigen Rechtsprechung vorgetragen wurde, zumal sich dieser Anwalt unlauterer Mittel (Berufung auf rechtswissenschaftlich nicht nachvollziehbare "Gutachten" bezieht.


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

Das ist sicherlich eine begründete Argumentation. Ob die Staatsanwälte oder die Rechtsanwaltskammer sich dieser Argumentation anschließen, das ist mal dahingestellt. Staatsanwälte verfolgen lieber Eierdiebe als unseriöse Rechtsanwälte; und Rechtsanwaltskammern halten die kreative Berufsfreiheit ihres Berufsstandes in Ehren - und dazu gehören eben ganz offensichtlich solche Methoden.

In Deutschland darf ja auch ein Rechtsanwalt, der wegen gewerbsmäßiger Raubkopiererei rechtskräftig verurteilt wurde, weiterhin als Rechtsanwalt praktizieren.


----------



## Don Pablo (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

Da war doch noch was mit *Krähe* - *hacken* und *Auge*?


----------



## Harvester (13 Januar 2010)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

Ich finde es empörend, wie solche Menschen einen ganzen Berufsstand in den Dreck ziehen. Aber noch schlimmer ist es, daß man da wohl nichts gegen machen kann. Ohnmächtige Wut!!!


----------



## Rosa 5963 (13 Januar 2010)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

Hallo,
auch ich habe von dem Rechtsanwalt Post bekommen, in diesem Schreiben solte auch ich Geld an die Nachbarschaftshilfe 24 bezahlen.
Ich habe Rücksprache mit der Polizei gehalten, der Rat der Polizei war, das ich den Rechtsanwalt wegen Betrug usw. Anzeige.
Das habe ich auch getan.
Ergebnis muss abgewartet werden.
Es besteht aber keine Verpflichtung, diesen geforderten Betrag zu begleichen.
Darüber wurde auch schon vor Gericht verhandelt und auch entschieden.
:wall:


----------



## peter999 (14 Januar 2010)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*



Rosa 5963 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> auch ich habe von dem Rechtsanwalt Post bekommen, in diesem Schreiben
> :wall:



Meine Tochter bekam ebenfalls bereits letztes Jahr den Liebesbrief von Michalak. Als seine Bankverbindung war dort die Berliner Volksbank angegeben. Ich und bestimmt auch einige ander haben die Volksbank
über Michalak aufgeklärt und heute habe ich die Nachricht erhalten, dass die Volksbank die Geschäftsbeziehung gekündigt hat.
Gibts denn in Deinem Schreiben eine neue Bankverbindung?


----------



## BatmanF1 (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*



dvill schrieb:


> Jedenfalls ist die 0900-Stöhnnummer aus dem Impressum des schwer erreichbaren Anwalts verschwunden.



Noch erstaunlicher ist, daß zwischenzeitlich nicht nur die Telefonnummer, sondern die ganze Internet-Präsenz verschwunden ist.


----------



## peter999 (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*



BatmanF1 schrieb:


> Noch erstaunlicher ist, daß zwischenzeitlich nicht nur die Telefonnummer, sondern die ganze Internet-Präsenz verschwunden ist.



Das ist doch mal eine positive Nachricht.


----------



## webwatcher (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

Muß schon einige Tage auf Tauchstation sein. 
Das letzte Lebenszeichen im Googlecache stammt  vom 14. Januar.


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

Die Trauer hält sich in eng bemessenen Grenzen.


----------



## BatmanF1 (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

Och, ich wollte schon eine Trauerfeier organisieren :-D


----------



## dvill (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

Ist der Müll wech?

Site report for nachbarschaft24.net


> Netblock owner	Internet Assigned Numbers Authority


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

Gemein! :scherzkeks:


----------



## dvill (7 Februar 2010)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

Merkwürden.

Top sites for Link11 GmbH

Unter link11.de gibt es eine Webseite. Die Firma heißt im bunten Wechsel "Link11" oder "Link 11". Im www.handelsregister.de oder im www.ebundesanzeiger.de nicht wirklich zu finden.

Es gibt einen "Jahresabschluss zum 31. Juli 2006", sonst finde ich nichts.

Aber die Telefonterroristen von der Nachbarschaftspest finden diese Firma, um dort zu hosten.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (7 Februar 2010)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*



dvill schrieb:


> Unter link11.de gibt es eine Webseite. Die Firma heißt im bunten Wechsel "Link11" oder "Link 11". Im www.handelsregister.de oder im www.ebundesanzeiger.de nicht wirklich zu finden.


Einspruch, im Registerportal wird man fündig.
Wie wäre es mit 


> Baden-Württemberg Amtsgericht Stuttgart *HRB 311288*
> Link 11 GmbH Steinheim an der Murr


Die Firma ist aktiv und seit Juli 2005 eingetragen.


----------



## dvill (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

Ich finde jedenfalls nicht den Text zu der Veröffentlichung ("VÖ") sowie einen "Jahresabschluss zum 31. Juli 2006" vom 04.04.2008. Da müsste es eigentlich mehr geben.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*



dvill schrieb:


> Da müsste es eigentlich mehr geben.


Gibt es auch. Hast PN


----------



## dvill (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*



Sgt. Pepper schrieb:


> Hast PN


Vielen Dank dafür.

Da steckt noch mehr drin. Allein die Adresse ist vielversprechend:

Google


----------



## webwatcher (10 Februar 2010)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=257609#post257609

Die Leiche lebt wieder in neuem Gewand? > [noparse]www.nachbar-community.net [/noparse]


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Februar 2010)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

Ich weiß nicht recht, was ich davon halten soll. Die domain nachbar-community.net löst im DNS nicht auf und als Besitzer ist der Registrar eingetragen. (INTERNETWIRE COMMUNICATIONS GMBH)
Creation Date: 29-jan-2008
Sieht aus wie ne alte, geknickte Nachbarschafts-Domain.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ne alte, geknickte Nachbarschafts-Domain.


Trotzdem wurde die Domain erst kürzlich wieder verlängert.


> Updated Date: 30-jan-2010


Aufschlussreich auch, was sonst noch auf dem Server liegt.
Da hat wohl jemand sein *Fäuschdle* auf der Leitung, dass die Seite nicht erreicht werden kann.


----------



## webwatcher (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> und als Besitzer ist der Registrar eingetragen. (INTERNETWIRE COMMUNICATIONS GMBH).


mittlerweile die altbekannten Namen  aus den Arabischen Emiraten 
Nachbar-community.net - Nachbar Community


> "Netsolutions Trading FZE" owns about54 other domains


und  als Supportadresse  ist nachbarschaft24.net eingetragen


----------



## Eniac (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*



webwatcher schrieb:


> und  als Supportadresse  ist nachbarschaft24.net eingetragen



Die funktioniert, dort kann man sich derzeit aber leider nicht anmelden. Wegen Reichtum geschlossen?

Auf der selben IP (85.131.223.166) liegen noch die zusammengehörigen Fallen *affair24.net* und *seitensprung-im-netz.net*.



> Impressum
> 
> Servicecenter
> Bahnhofstrasse 33
> ...




Eniac


----------



## dvill (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

Nett, die Liste: http://uptime.netcraft.com/up/hosted?netname=DE-LINK11-20041124,85.131.128.0,85.131.255.255

Und so ehrlich.


----------



## dvill (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

Noch besser: Link11 GmbH (page 1 of 1)


----------



## dvill (6 März 2010)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

Jetzt auch mit Millioenexpress.com: Lasercrest Infrastructure (page 1 of 1)


> Postanschrift:
> MillionenEXPRESS
> Postfach 185
> Doberander Straße 110-112
> 18057 Rostock


----------



## webwatcher (6 März 2010)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/57730-millionenexpress-com-internet-media-ltd-12.html

Telefon-Terror der Firma “Millionen-Express”  Verbraucherinfo


> Die altbekannte Firma “Millionen-Express” Lotteriegesellschaft terrorisiert wieder Personen mit Abzockanrufen.



Die Postfach/adresse ist interessant: >> Google

beherbert auch so "vielversprechende"   Domains wie deutscher-super-club.com und  millionentipp.net


----------



## Antiscammer (6 März 2010)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

Das Millionenfäustle liebt solche Postfachadressen der Mail Boxes Etc.
Die Doberaner Str. in Rostock ist eine davon, es gibt auch noch die Hans-Thoma-Str. 13 in Frankfurt und die Lietzenburger Str. 53 in Berlin (kommt z.B. bei "millionenparadies.com" vor).
Das sind natürlich keine ladungsfähigen Anschriften, sondern da wird nur Post weitergeleitet bzw. abgeholt.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=25803

Ob es die Firma "N. T. Loni Com" an der Adresse:
28 Nëntori
Pristina
Kosovo​überhaupt gibt, darf bezweifelt werden. Es gibt eine Fundstelle bezüglich einer "technischen Schule":
Albanian Language Education in Kosova


> PRISHTINA
> 7.Secondary technical school “28 Nëntori” (“19 Nëntori”), 48 classes, 1234 students, 93 teachers.



Das Wort "Nëntori" ist anscheinend albanisch und bedeutet "November".

Ein abrufbares Handelsregister für den Kosovo bzw. Serbien gibt es nicht.


----------



## dvill (11 April 2010)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*



Reducal schrieb:


> Im Umkehrschluss wird sich die StA Potsdam (und womöglich deren Abt. in Cottbus) nun mit der Sache um den Anwalt dringend beschäftigen müssen.


Gerangel um Kompetenz &mdash; Potsdamer Neueste Nachrichten


> Die Strafanzeigen landeten erst bei der Polizei und dann bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Potsdam. Doch diese fühlte sich für den Fall zunächst nicht berufen: Die Strafverfolger schickten die Anzeigen an ihre Kollegen in Cottbus, die eine spezialisierte Abteilung für Internetkriminalität besitzen. Doch auch dort fühlte man sich nicht zuständig, wie ein Sprecher den PNN schon Mitte Januar bestätigte: „Bei dem Fall geht es nur um Betrug und um möglicherweise unbegründete Ansprüche.“ Zuständig sei Cottbus nur, wenn der Fall spezielle Computerkenntnisse erfordere – dies sei nicht zu erkennen.


Die streiten noch, wer für Lochen und Abheften zuständig ist.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 April 2010)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*



> Zuständig sei Cottbus nur, wenn der Fall spezielle Computerkenntnisse erfordere – dies sei nicht zu erkennen.


Da haben sie sogar Recht. Computerkenntnisse  sind wahrhaftig nicht nötig sondern nur
 ein funktionierender Verstand. Der ist aber generell   Mangelware.


----------



## BatmanF1 (1 August 2010)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

ich habe neulich einen Brief von der Staatsanwaltschaft Potsdam bekommen. Gegen Herrn Michalak wird kein Ermittlungsverfahren eingeleitet. In dem Brief steht u.a.: "Die Annahme eines Betruges kommt nur dann in Betracht, wenn dem Rechtsanwalt, dem sie vorwerfen, unberechtigt die Zahlung eines Betrages in Höhe von 174,59 Euro gefordert zu haben, die unrichtigkeit dieser Forderung bekannt gewesen wäre." 

Warum ihm dies bekannt gewesen sein müßte habe ich doch in meinem Anschreiben lang und breit erklärt. (U.a. dass es dazu bereits mindestens ein Gerichtsurteil gibt):wall:


----------



## christianmicha (2 August 2010)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

Hast Du ernstlich geglaubt, die Staatsanwaltschaft würde gegen einen Berufskollegen (M. war angeblich in der DDR Militärstaatsanwalt) ein Ermittlungsverfahren eröffnen?:roll:


----------



## christianmicha (3 August 2010)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*



BatmanF1 schrieb:


> ich habe neulich einen Brief von der Staatsanwaltschaft Potsdam bekommen. Gegen Herrn Michalak wird kein Ermittlungsverfahren eingeleitet. In dem Brief steht u.a.: "Die Annahme eines Betruges kommt nur dann in Betracht, wenn dem Rechtsanwalt, dem sie vorwerfen, unberechtigt die Zahlung eines Betrages in Höhe von 174,59 Euro gefordert zu haben, die unrichtigkeit dieser Forderung bekannt gewesen wäre."



Wenn dieses (sensationelle!) Zitat aus dem Brief des Staatsanwaltes echt sein sollte:

Das Erkennen der Unrichtigkeit einer Forderung ist sicher an sich schon verdammt schwierig, am allerwenigsten natürlich von einem Juristen zu erwarten!
Fiktive Szene:
Staatsanwalt zum Beschuldigten:
„War Ihnen die Unrichtigkeit Ihrer Forderung bekannt?“
Beschuldigter: „Wo denken Sie hin, natürlich nicht!“
Staatsanwalt: „OK, hat sich dann erledigt, Sie können gehen!“


----------



## BatmanF1 (6 August 2010)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*



christianmicha schrieb:


> Wenn dieses (sensationelle!) Zitat aus dem Brief des Staatsanwaltes echt sein sollte:
> 
> Das Erkennen der Unrichtigkeit einer Forderung ist sicher an sich schon verdammt schwierig, am allerwenigsten natürlich von einem Juristen zu erwarten!



Dies ist ein wortwörtliches Zitat aus dem Brief der Staatsanwaltschaft. Wahrscheinlich hat der Staatsanwalt aus Potsdam mit Herrn Michalak zusammen studiert und ist mit ihm per du. Anders ist ein solcher Schwachsinn nicht zu erklären.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 August 2010)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

Diese  "Rechtsauffassung" ist nahezu allen Sta Deutschlands gemein.

Müssen also alle dieselbe Uni besucht haben...


----------



## BatmanF1 (6 August 2010)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

Wahrscheinlich waren sie alle in Potsdam :-D


----------



## christianmicha (6 August 2010)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*



BatmanF1 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich waren sie alle in Potsdam :-D


..., wo es bekanntlich bis 1989 eine ganz spezielle juristische Hochschule gab


----------



## dvill (3 Juli 2011)

OffTopic: http://de-de.facebook.com/pages/Saleshouse-AG/138360542858641?v=info#info_edit_sections


> Projekt Community
> Projektbeschreibung: Online-Community mit Nachbarschaftcharakter
> Die Aufgabe: Landingpage und Werbemittel umsetzen. Leadgenerierung
> Das Ziel: 300.000 Leads binnen 8 Wochen
> ...


----------



## dvill (3 Juli 2011)

Noch so ein Zufall:

http://www.google.de/#hl=de&xhr=t&q...c.r_pw.&fp=2fac0ce703d9d1b1&biw=1469&bih=1058

http://www.prcenter.de/nachbarschaft24-net-die-Nachbarschaftscommunity-geht-online.7769.html


> Kontakt
> myneighbour FZE
> P- S.
> Twin Towers
> ...


----------

